# Efco 152 long term test



## Stihl Crazy (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems to be alittle interest in Efco saws lately. I am going to test a 152 to see what they are made of. Bought a new one and has 50 tanks already. Plan is to run it for 1000 tanks. Saw is used daily for pulp, logging and firewood.

Will update every 50 tanks with report of any failures.

Saw is setup with .325 chain and 8 tooth rim. Set at 13,500 rpm.

May take some video comparing to other 50cc saws here.

Saw has 2 year commercial warranty. Time will tell.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good. Day in, day out use separates the saws from the toys pretty quick. I'll be following this thread, thanks for taking the time to do this. - Sam


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you may be surprised at how good they really are. We've got a year and a half on a 156, hasn't had a single issue. I'd take it over a 310 anyday.
We've cut a heck of alot of wood with it, hired help has used and abused it and it keeps on going. The recoil spring/starter rope assembly is making a liitle noise when it rewinds, need to take it apart and make sure something (stick/debris) isn't hung up it it. It sips fuel as well, hope it works out. I wouldn't hesitate buying another one for our commercial firewood operation.


----------



## les-or-more (Apr 21, 2010)

Stihl crazy what do you have in the 50cc class to compare against? I'm curious to see how they stack up.I have the cub cadet version and am really pleased with its performance.I have used it cutting firewood for 2.5 years no problems yet. Troutfisher took it to the gtg in eastern ny last year and i heard it held its own.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Apr 21, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> I think you may be surprised at how good they really are. We've got a year and a half on a 156, hasn't had a single issue. I'd take it over a 310 anyday.
> We've cut a heck of alot of wood with it, hired help has used and abused it and it keeps on going. The recoil spring/starter rope assembly is making a liitle noise when it rewinds, need to take it apart and make sure something (stick/debris) isn't hung up it it. It sips fuel as well, hope it works out. I wouldn't hesitate buying another one for our commercial firewood operation.



I have a new 156 and 165 here also. Used the 165 some this past winter. I like the 152 better for pulp. 165 will see alot of blocking firewood this summer. I am buying an Olympic 980 also.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Apr 21, 2010)

les-or-more said:


> Stihl crazy what do you have in the 50cc class to compare against? I'm curious to see how they stack up.I have the cub cadet version and am really pleased with its performance.I have used it cutting firewood for 2.5 years no problems yet. Troutfisher took it to the gtg in eastern ny last year and i heard it held its own.



346, 5000 Partner, 5000 Redmax


----------



## les-or-more (Apr 21, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> 346, 5000 Partner, 5000 Redmax



Is the 346 a ne?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 21, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> I think you may be surprised at how good they really are. We've got a year and a half on a 156, hasn't had a single issue.





Yeah, but the 52 isn't the 56. Plastic case! I have the John Deere flavor of the 52, and while I do think it's a great saw, I don't think you can really compare it to a metal cased saw. One of these days soon I have to rebuild mine (yes, I'll post pics!), because I overheated it pretty badly. A metal case wouldn't have minded.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Apr 21, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yeah, but the 52 isn't the 56. Plastic case! I have the John Deere flavor of the 52, and while I do think it's a great saw, I don't think you can really compare it to a metal cased saw. One of these days soon I have to rebuild mine (yes, I'll post pics!), because I overheated it pretty badly. A metal case wouldn't have minded.



Thats what I intend to find out. Just how tough they are. It will see enough 90 plus degree days to see how they take heat. Not going to baby it.

On a side note, 346NE costs over $825 here. 152 only $425.


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to see a guy named Stil Crazy testing a different brand of saw. Keep us posted.


----------



## mbayer (Apr 21, 2010)

Im very interested I almost bought one the other day I have a small efco and love it. Only bad thing here is that thereis no dealers.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey! Us Efco dealers hate it when people say there aren't dealers. Granted, I only work there, but we've sold a few and people seem to like them. This is in a place where the Stihl dealerships outnumber the Efco people, oh, about 23-1. Its hard not to wonder about them because the heritage of the brand was under a couple of different names (Olympic, Olympik, Ole-Mac, Emak for a while). I have a couple of Deere branded saws and really like both. The 36 is better IMHO than the 210, and the 56 gets used way more than my 29 Super, maybe cause I like JD, maybe cause I like the .325 setup, and I've become familiar with the saws. And the parts I would need I could get at cost +10% would be slightly :censored: cheaper than same for the Stihls, which are good, if not great, saws. I don't see them after they've been sold, and we are the dealer in the region as far as warranty for the Menards and Northern Stores here in S. MN. We've only had 2 warrenty claims; one was an assembly problem from the "box" stores, and one was a carb issue: we replaced it (on a trimmer). Why Deere abandoned them I don't know (with my two I know of as many green Efcos as red ones) but the fact Cub Cadet was selling the same saw would have peeved me. If they paired up with Stihl to spite them, or Stihl approached Deere to snuff them out, or its a coincidence, I don't know. Run them, I think you'll like them, but the dealer thing keeps me from Husky (at least thats my excuse for now), that and I've run new Efcos, but only customers Huskys and Jonnys.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 21, 2010)

I just discovered a 5 year old brochure here and was surprised that Oleo-Mac makes three augers, seven chainsaws, four hedge trimmers, ten weed whackers,
seven water pumps, two sprayers, two blowers, three cutoff saws and four lawn tractors.
Gypo


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 10, 2010)

*Update*

The saw has 107 tanks thru it now. No issues yet. Ran it with 3/8 chain for tanks 55-85. Good setup for firewood.


----------



## JJuday (May 10, 2010)

I got to run a friends 999 Olympyk. That thing is a beast for sure. It can keep right up by my 084. Some of the ideas that they used in the R&D of the saws is a little strange, but all in all it is an impressive unit. JJuday


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 10, 2010)

JJuday said:


> I got to run a friends 999 Olympyk. That thing is a beast for sure. It can keep right up by my 084. Some of the ideas that they used in the R&D of the saws is a little strange, but all in all it is an impressive unit. JJuday



I tried to get the Canadian distributer to get me a new 199. They said it was too much trouble to stock parts for only 1 saw, so they declined. I will get one someday.


----------



## whitedogone (May 10, 2010)

I bought a new 56 for like $100. Except for a litte filter blow-by, It's one heck of a saw.


----------



## 8433jeff (May 10, 2010)

I've been wondering about this saw. Good to hear about it. I just ordered the same setup for my JD, a silver streaker bar (18") and will run RSC the first chain anyways (cause I got a new one, thats why). JJ, whats so strange? I kinda thought Olympiks were a little (just a little) in front of the mainstream, but only from a hindsight view, this saw is this old, and what was that period like in some other brand. Rep for all, thanks for posting about something other than a 346!


----------



## Jacob J. (May 10, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I tried to get the Canadian distributer to get me a new 199. They said it was too much trouble to stock parts for only 1 saw, so they declined. I will get one someday.



I'm going to be looking to buy a 199 this summer as well. I look forward to the final results of your test.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 11, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm going to be looking to buy a 199 this summer as well. I look forward to the final results of your test.



Can you get the 199 in the US?


----------



## Jacob J. (May 11, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Can you get the 199 in the US?



I think so. Olyman is a dealer and I believe he can order the 199. I've been working with him on getting parts for an old 999f as well.


----------



## indiansprings (May 11, 2010)

How does the 152 compare to the 346 husky, does it seem as strong?
My lawn mower dealer just lost Shindawia saws and picked up efco, it'll be interesting to see what saws he stocks.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 11, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> How does the 152 compare to the 346 husky, does it seem as strong?
> My lawn mower dealer just lost Shindawia saws and picked up efco, it'll be interesting to see what saws he stocks.



It feels stronger than my 346OE. It seems to keep pulling when the 346 drops off. 

Will video them if it does not rain on Sat, my not be as it feels.


----------



## 8433jeff (May 12, 2010)

Great, now the saw troll will get involved and we'll never hear the end of how great the 346 or any husky is. At least the Efco saws stay upright while idling.


----------



## whitedogone (May 17, 2010)

Tank count


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 17, 2010)

127. Rained Sat so no video. Will try tomorrow evening.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 17, 2010)

Had an Oleo-Mac 980 sitting in my truck when I came out of the woods today. That makes 1 Oleo-Mac, 2-152 Efcos, a 156 and a 165 plus 3 Efco trimmers. Got to change my name I guess. Only have 1 Stihl left.


----------



## whitedogone (May 17, 2010)

Have you noticed filter blow by on the 156? If so, how'd ya deal with it?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 17, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Have you noticed filter blow by on the 156? If so, how'd ya deal with it?



Have not run the 156 yet. The 165 has the same filter and I have not noticed blow by in it. However I clean my filter every day, even if only used for 4 tanks. Done the same for every saw I have ran for the last 25 years.


----------



## whitedogone (May 17, 2010)

This is the near new 156 I bought. The filter wasn't real dirty at all. Maybe I'm expecting too much out of a mesh filter.


----------



## mtngun (May 18, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> This is the near new 156 I bought. The filter wasn't real dirty at all. Maybe I'm expecting too much out of a mesh filter.


It's not clear from your picture that there is a problem.

Is sawdust getting into the boot ? If so, you may need to put a small bead of grease around the gasket surfaces. 

The sawdust visible in your picture is all on unfiltered space -- not a problem, as long as sawdust is not inside the boot.

Only filtration problem I've had on my efcos was when an 11 year old boot got hard and shrunken and stopped sealing well. New boot fixed it.


----------



## whitedogone (May 18, 2010)

Yep,fines in the boot. I did grease around it. haven't checked it since. hopefully that will do it. Sorry for the :arg:


----------



## Junkrunner (May 18, 2010)

I bought a JD version cs 46, back in 2003, And cut lots of wood with it. My only complants is; the throttle trigger hangs-up, gotta keep it lubricated. The other is the oiler, works fine but gets glogged easy. These prolems have exsisted since new. Other than that it's a great little saw. i modded the muffler and fattened it up. Different saw now. Shoulda done that years ago.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 18, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> This is the near new 156 I bought. The filter wasn't real dirty at all. Maybe I'm expecting too much out of a mesh filter.




There is nothing wrong in the pic. Air flow on Emak saws is backward to what you would think is right. The air comes up from carb area, thru filter from bottom into air cavity in filter cover then into carb. The dust in your pic is exactly where it should be. Look in your filter cover, if dust is there, you have a problem.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 18, 2010)

I think I see some fines in the carb inlet.


----------



## whitedogone (May 18, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> There is nothing wrong in the pic. Air flow on Emak saws is backward to what you would think is right. The air comes up from carb area, thru filter from bottom into air cavity in filter cover then into carb. The dust in your pic is exactly where it should be. Look in your filter cover, if dust is there, you have a problem.



there are fines in the carb boot and......


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 18, 2010)

Do you put the filter in the boot and then screw on the top cover?

I snap the filter into the cover and then screw it on.


----------



## whitedogone (May 18, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Do you put the filter in the boot and then screw on the top cover?
> 
> I snap the filter into the cover and then screw it on.



Filter?......what filter?


----------



## whitedogone (May 18, 2010)

just joking...I can't remember. I've only put a tank or 2 thru the saw.


----------



## mtngun (May 18, 2010)

Yep, definitely leaking past the seals somewhere. Grease is a messy but effective fix.

One of my efcos has the flocked filter and one has the nylon mesh filter. I've had more problems on the one with the flocked filter, perhaps because that saw is older and the rubber parts are perhaps a little stiff and don't always seal well. I recently started putting a little grease around all the sealing areas, seems to help, but admittedly it is a PITA.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 29, 2010)

Saw is at 151 tanks. Got to test some small saws today. Will post vids when they are uploaded. Ran 152 Efco, 346 (OE) Husky, 5000 Partner, 246 Husky and 5000 Redmax. All stock.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 29, 2010)

Here are some videos;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXZggrhWNHI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y4NfD5cwvI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY6FBDDvKf8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnYmWvxsohg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XekYwCLuxr8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ZI-o9V_J8

All saws ran the same Windor .325 chain and 7 tooth gear.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 29, 2010)

Here is one for the 260 fans;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9bQu5rScLg


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (May 29, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Here is one for the 260 fans;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9bQu5rScLg



How can you even bring yourself to run the efco after running the 260!


----------



## les-or-more (May 29, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> How can you even bring yourself to run the efco after running the 260!


 That 260 is a good running saw, but my guess is not exactly stock like the others.


----------



## mountainlake (May 29, 2010)

Good job on those vids, the 346 sure didn't blow any of the away like the hype on here has you believing, maybe a 1/2 second difference . Steve


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 29, 2010)

I will try the 152 and 346 with 3/8 chain. The 152 should close the gap.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 29, 2010)

Here are the Emak saws that I have. Two Efco 152s, a 156, 165 and an Oleo-Mac 980.


----------



## mountainlake (May 29, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I will try the 152 and 346 with 3/8 chain. The 152 should close the gap.



If one saw is a half second faster or slower it doesn't matter, they were all close except the 246 which is a few cc's smaller. Steve


----------



## mtngun (Jul 5, 2010)

Pic of my CS62's mesh filter. You are looking at the "clean" side of the filter, there is not supposed to be any sawdust on this side, but there is.

The saw had been cutting doug fir, and admittedly, I should clean the filter more frequently.






I had dabbed the sealing surfaces with grease, so I'm sure the dust was not leaking past the seals. 

I'm going to retire the mesh filter and replace it with a flocked filter.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 5, 2010)

Sure looks like the outside of the filter to me, why do you call it the clean side. Steve


----------



## mtngun (Jul 5, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> Sure looks like the outside of the filter to me, why do you call it the clean side. Steve


The airflow path on an Efco is not obvious at first glance.

Air enters through the starter housing (similar to a Husky, I think -- never having owned a Husky ), travels through the carb area, and upward through the filter. The filtered air makes a 180 turn into the carb boot.

The green arrows show the path.










Hope it makes better sense now.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 5, 2010)

mtngun said:


> The airflow path on an Efco is not obvious at first glance.
> 
> Air enters through the starter housing (similar to a Husky, I think -- never having owned a Husky ), travels through the carb area, and upward through the filter. The filtered air makes a 180 turn into the carb boot.
> 
> ...



I don't think so, it's all sucked in from the outside of the filter. Steve


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 5, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> I don't think so, it's all sucked in from the outside of the filter. Steve



Think backwards and you will get it. It is different than other saws. I will post a pic with filter on the saw.


----------



## rburg (Jul 5, 2010)

Do all your efco saws have an outboard clutch? How do you like the 156 and the 165


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 5, 2010)

rburg said:


> Do all your efco saws have an outboard clutch? How do you like the 156 and the 165



Yes they have the outboard clutch. I have not started the 156. I have used the 152,165 and Oleo-mac version of the 181. The 165 is the only one that seems under powered compared to a 365 for example.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 5, 2010)

The air comes up through the open part of the filter (part facing the saw, outside of filter), into topcover and carb opening. With the topcover on the filter area is sealed. The only air enters from the bottom, up thru filter. The top of the filter that you see in the pic is the inside of the filter (open to carb throat).


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 5, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> The air comes up through the open part of the filter (part facing the saw, outside of filter), into topcover and carb opening. With the topcover on the filter area is sealed. The only air enters from the bottom, up thru filter. The top of the filter that you see in the pic is the inside of the filter (open to carb throat).



That's not the same filter as mtngun has posted, not even close. Steve


----------



## mtngun (Jul 5, 2010)

rburg said:


> How do you like the 156 and the 165


The 165 is a stroked CS62, yet the CS62 makes more power than the 165. They must have detuned the 165 for emission purposes. I don't know exactly what they changed, other than the stroke.

It's a shame, because the CS62 was Efco's best saw.

I'd like to see someone tear into a 165 and see how its compression ratio and port timing compare to a CS62. The 165 would probably respond well to a woods port.

The 156 (or CS56) is built on the same frame as the CS62, so it weighs the same while making less power. Only reason to buy the 56cc model is because a lot of them sold for cheap when John Deere closed out their Efco business.

Mountainlake, StihlCrazy's pic appears to be one of the smaller models, but the airflow is the same.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 5, 2010)

Good thread guys!


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 6, 2010)

mtngun said:


> The airflow path on an Efco is not obvious at first glance.
> 
> Air enters through the starter housing (similar to a Husky, I think -- never having owned a Husky ), travels through the carb area, and upward through the filter. The filtered air makes a 180 turn into the carb boot.
> 
> ...



Took a look at my 5720 Cub Cadet (Efco ), has the same filter as yours and the same amount of fine dust. If you had taken the picture from the other side I might not been so confused. Looks like it leaks where the filter sits in the cover, not a good design. Might need some silcone where the filter meets the cover. Steve


----------



## mtngun (Jul 6, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> Looks like it leaks where the filter sits in the cover, not a good design. Might need some silcone where the filter meets the cover. Steve


The filter gasket and other sealing surfaces had a generous bead of grease, so it was not leaking there.

The picture shows that the fine dust was actually penetrating the mesh of the filter. The dust you see on top of the filter is sorta stuck in the mesh, but it should never have even gotten that far. There should be zero dust on the clean side.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 6, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> That's not the same filter as mtngun has posted, not even close. Steve



That is a 152. All Efco's have the same air flow design.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 6, 2010)

mtngun said:


> I'd like to see someone tear into a 165 and see how its compression ratio and port timing compare to a CS62. The 165 would probably respond well to a woods port.



Going to do a couple for competitons next year. Can't be an Efco dealer and race a Stihl. Probably build a 152, 165 and 181 on pipe.

Would a 62 work on the long stroke 165?


----------



## mtngun (Jul 6, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Would a 62 work on the long stroke 165?


Dunno, why don't you tear into a 165 and let us know what you find ?  

Both have a 48mm bore.

*CS62:* 34mm stroke, 4.7 HP, 13,500 WOT. 

*165*: 35mm stroke, 4.35 HP, 12,500 WOT 

If you believe the specs, something has been effed up on the 165. 

Limited carb ?

Limited coil ? I don't think so.

Lower compression ratio ?

More conservative porting ? That would be easy to fix.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 6, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Dunno, why don't you tear into a 165 and let us know what you find ?
> 
> Both have a 48mm bore.
> 
> ...



Been running my 165 at 13,500 rpm. Tech sheet says 13,000 +/- 500 rpm.

I guess I will have to get inside my 165. Been keeping it stock as I use it for a demo saw.

If I let a prospective buyer demo a ported 165, I think that he would be somewhat disappointed when he runs his new stock 165.


----------



## mtngun (Jul 6, 2010)

I got the 165's RPM and HP specs from the product information sheet on the Bailey's site. But 13,000 rpm sounds more reasonable to me.


----------



## Vibes (Jul 6, 2010)

How can you even bring yourself to run the efco after running the 260!


I'm glad that this guy was ignored. Good thread going here. 

I talked 2 of my neighbors into getting those JD saws when they were clearing them out on E-bay a few years ago. The one guy got a 62, the other bought a 46, then his son in law bought a 56 after he cut with my neighbors 46. I have been thanked many times over for finding them there saws. My boss got a Cub version of the 56. It came with a 20'' bar and 3/8's. He has nothing but good things to say about it. I will tell them to keep an eye out on that filter issue.

I had a Cub 39cc Efco saw that I sold after I got my Ryobi. I would have liked to seen a comparison of similar sized saws. May be an Echo, Ryobi Stihl Efco thing. That Cub was a real nice little saw, and the guy who bought it still uses it in his landscape business for cutting down hedges.

I was laughed out of a thread once for recomending one of the 39cc Effy's to a newby here who was looking for a good yard clean-up saw. Some blowhard, ( may be that guy ), insisted that they were Chinese junk because they were sold at Northern tool.

I've run Oly's for a while. I have 2 945's, a 950 (at camp), a 264f, (Olympics best saw), a 264 Deluxe, a 272, 284, and a newly aquired 999f that I haven't even cut with yet. I have a NIB JD cs81 that I'm going to sell since I bought the 999. I also have a 234 project on the bench.


----------



## mtngun (Jul 6, 2010)

Vibes said:


> a newly aquired 999f that I haven't even cut with yet.


Please give us a report on the 999 after you've tested it thoroughly. Oughta make a respectable milling saw.


----------



## Vibes (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't wait to run it, (THE 999). I've come across some nice saws of late, but I can't find any wood to cut. 

I'll be looking for some big bars for that one too. It only came with a 20''. Does anyoneone know the bar mount pattern and which other saws use that pattern of bar. Its a bigger bar mount than the 284 and 272. They both use the same bar as the midsized Homelites.


----------



## rburg (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe it would use the same mount bar as the 084 stihl. Look at Bailey's site and try their bar locator.


----------



## turk54 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just bought my first saw and my local dealer talked me into the Efco 152 over a J-Red. He's been selling them for years and has had no complaints. Plus, my old man has had 2 for 5+ years with good luck so far cutting 10-12 cord a year.


----------



## Vibes (Jul 9, 2010)

Turk. Are you from up around Jackson Center?


----------



## mtngun (Jul 11, 2010)

Update on the CS62 air filter.

I retired the nylon mesh filter and will use a flocked filter from here on out. Problem is, the only spare flocked filter I have on hand is an old, use POS. Much of the flocking is worn off and it has a few pinholes. Nonetheless, I gave it a whirl.

Here's the dirty side of the flocked filter. This side is SUPPOSED to be dirty. In case you are wondering, the orange stuff is silicone used to patch pinholes.





Here is the clean side. No sawdust.  In case you are wondering, the brown stains are just that -- brown stains. The stains were there when I acquired the used filter.





Next time I place an order from Bailey's, I'll get a new flocked filter to replace this POS. It looks like the flocked filter is the way to go.


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 11, 2010)

Is this the flocked one for the 156? That's the EFCO part # above the "add to cart" dohicky

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=EF+097000044R&catID=


----------



## mtngun (Jul 11, 2010)

That's the one I was planning to order. It says it fits the 980, and the 980 uses the same size filter as the CS62..... and the 56cc saws are supposedly the same as the 62cc saws, except for the P&C.

BTW, I was cleaning the 980's filter this morning, blowing the dust out with compressed air, and the compressed air damaged some of the media, opening up a few pinholes. Darned fragile things.

I guess the correct cleaning procedure would be to wash in your favorite solvent, or even hot soapy water, and hang up to dry.


----------



## turk54 (Jul 12, 2010)

Vibes said:


> Turk. Are you from up around Jackson Center?



Sure am. Actually my old man is, I live around the erie area, but I bought my saw in Jackson Center.


----------



## Vibes (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Vibes 
Turk. Are you from up around Jackson Center? 

Sure am. Actually my old man is, I live around the erie area, but I bought my saw in Jackson Center 


Good guys those Montgomery's are. A little dry in the personality dept. but they know the business. I get Red Max parts through them even though they don't sell the saws, just weedwackers and blowers. They're a good source for Total bars if you don't mind them saying Jonsered on em. My good friend lives just down the road from there.

As far as cleaning filters goes, I've always just soaked them in Dawn dishwashing liquid and gently scrubbed off the crud with a fingernail. I ruined a hard to get filter with air once


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 31, 2010)

Got the 152 back. I loaned it to a construction company that was cutting over a house lot. Their 260 died so I sent the Efco over. It is at 173 tanks now. They brought it back and bought a new one. Owner liked it I guess.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Brought my CS56 to the IL-IN-MI-WI GTG. A few people ran it. Everybody that ran it said its better than they thought it would be. I have a few worries as to where Emak is going as a company, if they are willing to stick with quality and be down the sales list or try to earn market share by selling cheap junk. Time will tell I guess. The present products speak very well for themselves, I think. People need to let them speak.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 28, 2010)

The 152 has 250 tanks thru it now. Working good, no issues yet. Best cold starting saw I ever had. A small log/pulp/firewood outfit bought 2-152s, a 156 and 165 from me this month. Now we will see what they are made of.


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 28, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> The 152 has 250 tanks thru it now. Working good, no issues yet. Best cold starting saw I ever had. A small log/pulp/firewood outfit bought 2-152s, a 156 and 165 from me this month. Now we will see what they are made of.



Thanks for keeping us updated! This is one of the better threads here on AS. 

Thanks! Rep sent!

7


----------



## Brushwacker (Oct 1, 2010)

7sleeper said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated! This is one of the better threads here on AS.
> 
> Thanks! Rep sent!
> 
> 7



I agree...

Have an 152 in the classifieds if any one else is interested in putting 1 to the test.


----------



## finspop (Oct 24, 2010)

*update on 152?*

Any updates on the longterm test? I'm considering the 152 to replace my aging Husky 455. 

thanks


----------



## Bret4207 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have nothing to add regarding the current saws, but we ran Olympiks back in the early 80's. Nice saws, ours were in the 3-4 ci class IIRC, 20" bars running 3/8 chisel in maple, ash, beech, white and yellow birch, northeastern stuff not over 20-24" DBA. Only problems I recall were related to things like dropping the saw off a ledge or something and breaking castings.


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

finspop said:


> Any updates on the longterm test? I'm considering the 152 to replace my aging Husky 455.
> 
> thanks



Personally, I would go with the 156. Magnesium vs. plastic, and I own a CS56, the JD badged version, so I'm biased. I've run a 455, and the Efco saw is better than that Husky. They are on sale now at Menards, if you have one around you. 152's are a fine saw also, have not run one, haven't seen any to work on, sold a few and peoples seem happy with them.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 24, 2010)

finspop said:


> Any updates on the longterm test? I'm considering the 152 to replace my aging Husky 455.
> 
> thanks



Up to 302 tanks now. Still no issues. Rather boring saw. Just starts and runs, no problems.

Running 3/8 chain now for firewood work.

The company that bought the 152s, 156 and 165 has had no issues with any yet. They like the 156 best for their work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a efco 962 it is a nice saw probibly 30 tanks thru it it just keeps getting stronger. When it was new didn't need decompression button but now either use it or have to get it at tdc to pull it over.


----------



## finspop (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm tempted by the weight (or lack thereof) on the 152... seems like a nice little beast with good power to weight ratio. 

Can anyone weigh in on the quality/durability relative to the bigger Efco saws? I'd consider a 156 if it's really that much better a saw. I'm not a pro, but definitely do more sawing than your average homeowner. 7 cords firewood/yr, lots of fenceline clearing, pulling out 5-10k feet of saw logs annually. 

Thanks.


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

I refer you to post #87.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 24, 2010)

finspop said:


> I'm tempted by the weight (or lack thereof) on the 152... seems like a nice little beast with good power to weight ratio.
> 
> Can anyone weigh in on the quality/durability relative to the bigger Efco saws? I'd consider a 156 if it's really that much better a saw. I'm not a pro, but definitely do more sawing than your average homeowner. 7 cords firewood/yr, lots of fenceline clearing, pulling out 5-10k feet of saw logs annually.
> 
> Thanks.



Both the 152 and 156 are listed as semi pro saws, but the 156 shares everything but piston/cyl with the pro saw. And 156 piston/cyl is the same design, and quality as the pro cyl and from same company. I would say if weight is no issue buy a 156.


----------



## finspop (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

I guess I'll have to go put my hands on 'em now and judge for myself.


----------



## dancan (Oct 24, 2010)

finspop said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I guess I'll have to go put my hands on 'em now and judge for myself.



That's the only real way to find out .... the only one you have to please is yourself .


----------



## Bad Cut (Oct 25, 2010)

*Efco chainsaw*

I got this from Emak USA Inc. 

Our 152 is aluminum crankcase. This model is a “drop in” engine. Engine base is plastic will not get hot and warp.



The bigger saws are complete metal casing.



8200 Aluminum

7200 Magnesium

165 Aluminum

156 Magnesium


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 30, 2010)

350 tanks now. Did a muffler mod at 325, good power increase. Running at 13,600 rpm now. Nice saw in medium size spruce. No problems yet.


----------



## GoRving (Nov 30, 2010)

Good to read these comments on Efco. I got a new 156 today.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 30, 2010)

Good Post, Stihl Crazy. It definetly shows how good the little Efco's really are.
Most people will never run a saw a fraction of that. We've prolly got at least 150 tanks or more through are JD badged 156. With a five year warranty how many tanks could a guy get.lol
Rep sent for a great thread!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 15, 2010)

400 tanks, first problem. Broke the starter cord. Getting the urge to port this thing. If its running at 600 tanks I will.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the continued updates.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 15, 2010)

Excellent thread, if it only had a McCulloch in here somewhere it could get my vote for thread of the year.

Very nice to see someone just be blatantly honest.

Mark


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 15, 2010)

First I opened up the existing 2 exhaust ports. Second time nothing fancy, just drilled a hole in the front. Will bring it out of the woods on the weekend and get some pics.

Looks like the early 242 Husky drum is a perfect fit, 242 clutch is wrong thread to work. 254 clutch spins on but is too big for the drum. 254 drum fits but is too big for the brake band.

Efco drums are expensive ($65 here). I use Oregon replacements on the 156/162/165.
Early 254 drum gives you the option of running 7 or 8 tooth .325. Some like it that way.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 16, 2010)

*first failure*

Part way thru tank 402 brake side broke. Don't remember the saw ever getting hit. It did fall off the porter about 100 tanks ago. Don't know if it got hit when it was out as a loaner.

Read alot of negative comments about plastic on Efco saws, well this part is metal.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 16, 2010)

A clever guy with JB Weld and a piece of screen could fix that cover, or leave it the way it is and you have a very open noodling saw.

Mark


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 16, 2010)

heimannm said:


> A clever guy with JB Weld and a piece of screen could fix that cover, or leave it the way it is and you have a very open noodling saw.
> 
> Mark



Guess I'm not clever, I just put another one on it. I have been buying Emak parts saws to get a few used parts on hand. Its ready for tank 403 tomorrow although the heated handles really felt nice on the 260.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Dec 16, 2010)

SC, I was just wondering if any of the saws (Efco) are what is referred to as X -torque, or equivalent. Dose any of the saws have a catalytic converter?How about fully adjustable carburetor? Ken


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 16, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> WOW those covers are pretty stout......it would take a pretty good impact
> to bust one off like that. You would almost have to drop it on concrete I would think, even then it would have to hit just right.



The saw started to vibrate as if the bar nuts were loose. Saw it was broke when I checked the nuts. Could have been cracked for a while. This saw does not get pampered. I don't purposely abuse it but it gets run hard. I want to see what issues arise. I am the first guy selling them in this area.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 16, 2010)

Kenskip1 said:


> SC, I was just wondering if any of the saws (Efco) are what is referred to as X -torque, or equivalent. Dose any of the saws have a catalytic converter?How about fully adjustable carburetor? Ken



No strato or converters on 47cc to 80cc yet. Fully adjustable carbs. My small trimmer has catalytic converter (called burn right). Some homeowner models come either way.

http://efcopower.com/indexPro.jsp


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, that saw took a hit somewhere, and the plastic held up Ok. Haven't heard a complaint this way either, although some of the dealers aren't happy about the pricing issue yet. Hard to sell saws when the box store is under you $50-65 dollars. Thats a lot of customer service to keep someone interested. We can't buy them wholesale for what them guys are selling them retail. 
If I may ask, are you running the nylon air filter, or did yours come with the felt like one? Has the filtration been good, or have you seen any issues there? Again, heard complaints, and seen a little bypass, but after switching my JD 56 over, have not. Seen a lot worse on way more expensive "pro" saws.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 17, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> Yeah, that saw took a hit somewhere, and the plastic held up Ok. Haven't heard a complaint this way either, although some of the dealers aren't happy about the pricing issue yet. Hard to sell saws when the box store is under you $50-65 dollars. Thats a lot of customer service to keep someone interested. We can't buy them wholesale for what them guys are selling them retail.
> If I may ask, are you running the nylon air filter, or did yours come with the felt like one? Has the filtration been good, or have you seen any issues there? Again, heard complaints, and seen a little bypass, but after switching my JD 56 over, have not. Seen a lot worse on way more expensive "pro" saws.



All my Efco's come with the nylon filter. It seems to run on the clean side of average. I'm not worried over it, seen alot worse. Better than the 260 and 346 I have as backup.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 17, 2010)

+1


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 30, 2010)

*Test on hold*

I'm wimping out and using my saws with heated handles. Will resume with the test when it warms up. Will post my thoughts on the saw in the next couple of days.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 1, 2011)

Historically the problem with stuff made in Italy has been that parts are impossible or near impossible to get. What's the story with Efco?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 2, 2011)

I have not had a problem yet, but I suspect it could become an issue.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 2, 2011)

great thread....please dnt forget to keep us updated. Ive been running efco 152's for about 7 yrs now. great saws. Nobody would take me seriously when ive been braggin about how good they are compared to stihls and huskys..etc


----------



## diggers_dad (Jan 2, 2011)

*Rep sent*

This is one of the best threads I've read on here yet. Thanks for doing all the work that goes into it. Rep sent!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 2, 2011)

Strelnikov said:


> Historically the problem with stuff made in Italy has been that parts are impossible or near impossible to get. What's the story with Efco?


 
Parts for these are easy to come by, if you have a dealer nearby. Parts for the older Efco ones are not as hard as people think, not any harder than a lot of other saws.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 2, 2011)

Stephen C. said:


> I think the fact that SC has put over 400 tanks of fuel through his 152 and it is still running like a new saw speaks volumes for the design and manufacturing processes of the Efco saws. This afterall is a "clamshell" engine. Thought by some to indicate a substandard "homeowner" type of saw. I think this type of performance is more indicitive of a professional level of performance.



The 152 is not a clamshell engine. It has a separate crankcase like pro saws. One difference is that the crankcase and oil tank are not the same. The crankcase on the 152 bolts into the oil tank/saw housing. Here is the IPL. Notice cyl and crankcase on page 1. Oil tank/body of saw on page 5.

http://efcopower.com/allegati/152.pdf


----------



## slipknot (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah I was gonna say that.....these are not a clamshell saw.....infact im so suprised they aren't being used for radio control applications....this engine would make one hell of a mean airplane engine......too big for my tmaxx and smaxx....they are already too powerful....too much stuff gets broke! :censored:


----------



## slipknot (Jan 2, 2011)

When you go to put a new piston and rings in this unit...I recommend the episan kit thats sold somewhere(pm me). The OEM are mfg by vertex...the episan is way better quality...and way cheaper also. You have a ways to go...im just sayin.....when the time comes. Ive had my cub cadet version for 6yr i do believe.....I cut firewood commercially......last winter i put a new piston and rings in it and cleaned/enlarged the ports with my dremel.....great saw....they dnt get the respect they deserve!

I dnt like the OEM vertex pistons...My piston stop went right through the top on disassembly.....for now on I stuff the jug full of clean starter rope....


----------



## brokenbudget (Jan 2, 2011)

slipknot said:


> yeah I was gonna say that.....these are not a clamshell saw.....infact im so suprised they aren't being used for radio control applications....this engine would make one hell of a mean airplane engine......too big for my tmaxx and smaxx....they are already too powerful....too much stuff gets broke! :censored:


 
should have bought an hpi savage:hmm3grin2orange: or an losi lst2:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 2, 2011)

Got a box full of new espian pistons here. Time to take the 152 test to a new level. Have another one here, going either hot woods port or gas race saw for small fair type races.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 2, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> should have bought an hpi savage:hmm3grin2orange: or an losi lst2:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Canadians!! LOL! yeah I hear ya.....hpi is much better for big jumps...tmaxx better for chasing cats & small yorkie type dogs...it dnt flip over when the cat puts the moves on! Fortunately I discovered chainsaws....gonna sell off all my R/C's for more chainsaws...thats my plan!


----------



## slipknot (Jan 2, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Got a box full of new espian pistons here. Time to take the 152 test to a new level. Have another one here, going either hot woods port or gas race saw for small fair type races.


 
See....I knew this guy was pretty smart.....he owns an efco!!:hmm3grin2orange:
You have a whole box...what are you a dealer?

I posted a pic of my 152's but it wont show...just shows a link to it......does anyone know where the how to post pics thread went......my search still wont work ever since the change over.


----------



## brokenbudget (Jan 2, 2011)

slipknot said:


> Canadians!! LOL! yeah I hear ya.....hpi is much better for big jumps...tmaxx better for chasing cats & small yorkie type dogs...it dnt flip over when the cat puts the moves on! Fortunately I discovered chainsaws....gonna sell off all my R/C's for more chainsaws...thats my plan!


 
i hear yah! i have 15 of the damn trucks that i'd love to unload on somebody who is enjoying that hobby:biggrinbounce2: i'd like to keep a couple (savage 4.6 and my revo 3.3) and maybe the lst2. 1 or 2 is fun. anymore and they become a chore to keep running.
:hmm3grin2orange:sorta like an old saw:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Jan 2, 2011)

slipknot said:


> See....I knew this guy was pretty smart.....he owns an efco!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> You have a whole box...what are you a dealer?
> 
> I posted a pic of my 152's but it wont show...just shows a link to it......does anyone know where the how to post pics thread went......my search still wont work ever since the change over.


 
http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/65204.htm


----------



## slipknot (Jan 2, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/65204.htm


 
What?? another Canadien??? You guys are killing me! Hey thnks for the link!


----------



## dancan (Jan 2, 2011)

Another Canadian or Canadien here chiming in , yes he is a Canadian dealer but not a sponsor so he does not sell here .


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes I am a logger/dealer in Nova Scotia. Do I sell here. No. Do I want to sell here. No. My cost here is more than you guys in the US can buy them for at the dealer. I bought my first Efco from Baileys cheaper than I can get them now from my distributer.I buy used parts from Chainsawr.

I do however hope that my posts help Efco dealers that are sponsors either sell product or get customers to at least go into their shops for a look see.


----------



## Machold (Jan 2, 2011)

Stihlcrazy, how do you get the top off the 165? I'm stymied by the choke. I want to richen the mix, so I think I need to break the limiters and do some tuning. My 165 is a work horse without much work (only 3 tanks), but I love it.

PS who's the Canadian dealer; the distributor in la belle province is no help, and the agent for ontario does bugger all; got mine from a guy in Kamloops, who's closed shop, but he got it from Bailey's.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 2, 2011)

Machold said:


> Stihlcrazy, how do you get the top off the 165? I'm stymied by the choke. I want to richen the mix, so I think I need to break the limiters and do some tuning. My 165 is a work horse without much work (only 3 tanks), but I love it.
> 
> PS who's the Canadian dealer; the distributor in la belle province is no help, and the agent for ontario does bugger all; got mine from a guy in Kamloops, who's closed shop, but he got it from Bailey's.


 


The Canadian distributer is ESF out of Quebec. There seems to be a dispute about American internet sales coming into Canada. Anyway back to the 165.

Remove air filter cover, then the screws that hold the topcover down. The boot from carb comes up thru topcover. Push that down towards the carb. Once it is free from the topcover the cover should pull off. You may have to loosen the carb and roll it to remove the choke rod from the carb. My 165 was very lean. Made it 1/4 turn richer on the low. worked great. 

If no one steps up to help you, I will, but I must become a sponsor first. If the saw came from Baileys I am sure they will look after any trouble.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 2, 2011)

My 165 was very lean when I got it too. Couldn't get it rich enough with the limiters and the top would even get hot. I removed and reinstalled the limiters with a drywall screw to allow richer adjusment and did a simple muffler mod with a hole in front and trimmed an deflector from an McCulloch muffler to fit over it. No more getting hot and it runs much better. Nice power to weight ratial and it handles well. I have an 24" solid nose bar I really like the balance and reach but when in bigger dry wood the adjustable oiler struggles to keep up at fully open. I find an good 58 ga. 22" sprocketnose bar cheap thats what I'd like to keep on it most the time.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 2, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Yes I am a logger/dealer in Nova Scotia. Do I sell here. No. Do I want to sell here. No. My cost here is more than you guys in the US can buy them for at the dealer. I bought my first Efco from Baileys cheaper than I can get them now from my distributer.I buy used parts from Chainsawr.
> 
> I do however hope that my posts help Efco dealers that are sponsors either sell product or get customers to at least go into their shops for a look see.



Great Job StihlCrazy on educating people on these Efco saws. They don't get much airtime on AS, but they appear to be pretty formidable saws.


----------



## Machold (Jan 3, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Remove air filter cover, then the screws that hold the topcover down. The boot from carb comes up thru topcover. Push that down towards the carb. Once it is free from the topcover the cover should pull off. You may have to loosen the carb and roll it to remove the choke rod from the carb. My 165 was very lean. Made it 1/4 turn richer on the low. worked great.


 Thanks, SC


----------



## slipknot (Jan 3, 2011)

SC....u never said in the beginning of the thread about that 026 video....that thing isnt stock is it? MY 152 smoked a 026 and 028..granted mine had a muff mod...and theirs didnt......i sharpend all 3 saws chains and ran all 3.....mine was simply faster....i had 18"NK set up maybe thats why. So whats up with that stihl?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 3, 2011)

slipknot said:


> SC....u never said in the beginning of the thread about that 026 video....that thing isnt stock is it? MY 152 smoked a 026 and 028..granted mine had a muff mod...and theirs didnt......i sharpend all 3 saws chains and ran all 3.....mine was simply faster....i had 18"NK set up maybe thats why. So whats up with that stihl?



Its a German made Arctic model. They work better than the standard US built ones. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan (Jan 3, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Its a German made Arctic model. They work better than the standard US built ones. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
SawTroll was 100% right about his European saws being faster than the North American ones .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 7, 2011)

Here are some pics. Stripping the 152 down for a good cleaning. 417 tanks now. Heh, nice pics of red x's great


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 7, 2011)

slipknot said:


> SC....u never said in the beginning of the thread about that 026 video....that thing isnt stock is it? MY 152 smoked a 026 and 028..granted mine had a muff mod...and theirs didnt......i sharpend all 3 saws chains and ran all 3.....mine was simply faster....i had 18"NK set up maybe thats why. So whats up with that stihl?


 
That isn't a stock 026, it might be a Artic model but it isn't stock. Steve


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 7, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> That isn't a stock 026, it might be a Artic model but it isn't stock. Steve



Oh I forgot, it made a short trip to Timberwolf's place. That may explain it.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 7, 2011)

next try


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 7, 2011)

More pics. Found a broken wire. Saw ran good in the cut but it ran like it had a limited coil, over 13,800 it would cut out. Should work better now.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 7, 2011)

Just curious, and maybe I missed it, does the 152 have two piston rings or one?
Pretty impressive all the same.

I have a friend of mine nearly talked into trying one of these.
He's kicking around a Stihl 270 and a 152.
From this thread, I'd like to see him get the Efco.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 7, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> Just curious, and maybe I missed it, does the 152 have two piston rings or one?
> Pretty impressive all the same.
> 
> I have a friend of mine nearly talked into trying one of these.
> ...



Yes it has a 2 ring piston. I have one here that I can take a pic of.


----------



## Coloradobum (Jan 7, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Yes it has a 2 ring piston. I have one here that I can take a pic of.


 
When I was looking for a 50cc saw it came down to the 152 and a Redmax 5300. I ended up with the Redmax because I found a good deal. Both brands don't get nearly the respect they deserve.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is an aftermarket piston for the 152.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 7, 2011)

There are OEM pistons available, I will get a quote early next week. Rings for my 481 were less than $5 retail. What brand aftermarket do you go with?


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the pics, SC.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 7, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> There are OEM pistons available, I will get a quote early next week. Rings for my 481 were less than $5 retail. What brand aftermarket do you go with?



Espian pistons. I am an Efco dealer so OEM is no problem. Just brought in some aftermarket to give the guys another option. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 7, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> Thanks for all the pics, SC.



Your welcome. Have the tank airing out now. Will pull the cylinder next.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 7, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Espian pistons. I am an Efco dealer so OEM is no problem. Just brought in some aftermarket to give the guys another option. Thanks anyway.


 
I knew that. I'm, although not doing as good a job as you, trying to let people know these saws will compete with the big brands, and one of the knocks against Efco is parts availability. Just letting folks know they are, and at a lot less than said big brands. Rings for my Stihl 011 (41cc) projects were about $24 a saw after shipping; rings for my Olympyk 481 (81cc) were $12 retail after shipping.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 7, 2011)

Had a JD cs62 waiting for me when I came home from work today. I like the green colour.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 7, 2011)

I priced OEM (vertex) pistons $45.11 vs Episan $31.99 Which do you prefer SC? Will you be selling the episan kits online or just in your store front. My supplier isnt selling them anymore, I sure would like to find another supplier just for security...Im not buying the kit off of baileys..its oem and it takes too long...baileys doesnt stock them...they get them for you. I like my 152's that much...i will buy another when i can afford it....The epa will kill this saw soon.....they will soon be a MT5200 with a cat muffler.......BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:angrysoapbox:


----------



## Echo Kid (Jan 10, 2011)

Stephen C. said:


> Our local Husqvarna saw shop has Efco's also. They don't seem very eager to sell an Efco. I don't know why. Perhaps the margins are not as good or perhaps it is because they don't have the long term experience with them.
> 
> They have 10 times more Husqvarna's in the store than they have Efco's.
> 
> ...


 
Our local saw shop has a variety efcos,stihls,huskys,echos alot of efcos


----------



## Pipeliner542 (Jan 10, 2011)

looking for a 40cc limb saw for my 72 yr old father who still cuts and splits 7-9 cords a year how do you think the smaller efcos would hold up maybe a 140 thanks sc i was looking at redmax 3800 but could see trying an efco because of this thread thanks


----------



## Vibes (Jan 11, 2011)

how do you think the smaller efcos would hold up maybe a 140 thanks

I had the 39cc John Deere, which I sold, and would have taken it over my Red Max GZ4000. I can't speak on the long term aspects of either one because I didn't have them that long. The JD was a simpler design, and IMO ran better. 

Do a search on here for the Cub Cadet version of this saw.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 11, 2011)

Pipeliner542 said:


> looking for a 40cc limb saw for my 72 yr old father who still cuts and splits 7-9 cords a year how do you think the smaller efcos would hold up maybe a 140 thanks sc i was looking at redmax 3800 but could see trying an efco because of this thread thanks



Long term I can't address. I only have one homeowner Efco in use. A MT 3700. The guy has a 266 and wanted a smaller saw also. He has cut 5 cords of small wood with it so far. He likes it. The 5 years warranty sold him on Efco. 

That said, the Redmax 3800 is not junk either.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 11, 2011)

If you are going to warranty something for five years, you better make it right, or hope the owner has a short memory so he forgets that it has a five year warranty, or where you are at, or have a bunch of parts ready. I think they have made them right and parts are available for them. The shop has sold 7-8 of these with no problems; and has had a warranty claim for an oiler and one for bad setup from the box stores around us. Buy it and worry not, and CS 40's/CS 46's are fairly common new on the ebay. Sometimes you will find the Efco versions also found there.


----------



## Machold (Jan 12, 2011)

I picked up some oak yesterday; the guy who cut it asked me about my saws; I mentioned the efco 165 and how I 'd like to highten the mix. He said, don't touch it, just add a drop more of oil to your fuel to get a 45:1 ratio. Is this right?


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 12, 2011)

Machold said:


> I picked up some oak yesterday; the guy who cut it asked me about my saws; I mentioned the efco 165 and how I 'd like to highten the mix. He said, don't touch it, just add a drop more of oil to your fuel to get a 45:1 ratio. Is this right?


 
Whatever ratio you run, make sure your carb is adjusted to the mix you use. More oil means your fuel mix is thicker and flows slower so often the carb screw adjustments need opened up a bit to compensate. I run 5 oz. to the gallon, 28 to 1 in my 165. It run terribly lean and hot until I moved the limiter caps where I could adjust it 1/2 more turn out and added another exhaust outlet. Most don't run that much oil in their mix these days but I run mostly well used saws other then this Efco and find I have excellant results using this mixture . I am finicky on carb adjustments and keeping the air filters from plugging up though. Don't void your warranty if you might want to use it, otherwise I'd run a bit more then 50 to 1 with premium gas. At 50 to 1 I would use a good synthetic oil also.


----------



## Pipeliner542 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have tried a 3800 redmax that was ported/muffler modded and it has cut lots of wood seem like it wont die... i was told it is not made anymore or should say that model was discontinued. Might just try the efco a little scared about the homeowner quality but i guess that is exactly what it being used for. i have as of lately started to change my opinion of what quality is. I have spent lots of money buying better made item only to have them break just out of warranty or fail just as quickly but thank goodness I paid a good bit for it. Overall quality in everything is going down on high end items..IMHO was at stihl shop looking for a 260 and all three shops i called they were gone.. After reading this thread I dont know why i would even be looking for anything other than trying an efco.


----------



## Machold (Jan 12, 2011)

Brushwacker said:


> Whatever ratio you run, make sure your carb is adjusted to the mix you use. More oil means your fuel mix is thicker and flows slower so often the carb screw adjustments need opened up a bit to compensate.


 
So, can we say, as a rule, whatever ratio of oil to gas you use, your carb should be adjusted accordingly? So, if I remove the limiters and turn H up 1/4 to 1/2, I should also be changing the fuel ratio, perhaps down to 45/1?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 12, 2011)

Machold said:


> So, can we say, as a rule, whatever ratio of oil to gas you use, your carb should be adjusted accordingly? So, if I remove the limiters and turn H up 1/4 to 1/2, I should also be changing the fuel ratio, perhaps down to 45/1?



Choose whatever ratio you like between 40:1 and 50:1 
Stick to it to the best of your ability. 
To set your carb richer remember to go counter-clockwise with the H and L.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 13, 2011)

Machold said:


> So, can we say, as a rule, whatever ratio of oil to gas you use, your carb should be adjusted accordingly? So, if I remove the limiters and turn H up 1/4 to 1/2, I should also be changing the fuel ratio, perhaps down to 45/1?


 
When you turn the screws your changing the fuel to air ratio.
When you mix gas with oil that is the gas to oil ratio, differant.
But by changing the gas to oil ratio, it will affect the fuel to air ratio, sometimes enough it will need re adjusted. You may need to reinstall the limiter caps to keep the screws from turning on their own . Just move them to allow more adjustment, richer. Do a search on limiter caps and carb adjustment before diving in and risking problems. There has been good threads with more detailed procedures.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 14, 2011)

So whats up with the 152?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 15, 2011)

Going to get it back together and run it when it warms up. Been busy with repairs in the shop. My gear goes on the back burner when paying customers show up.


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 16, 2011)

On the strength of this thread and some local talk I have just ordered a 152, 18" bar from a local dealer who just started up with Efco. I was looking at their Jonsereds too, but the 5 year warranty snagged my decision. Cant wait!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 16, 2011)

Post your findings when you get the saw. Initial reactions, then please don't forget us after you've used it a while.


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 16, 2011)

10-4!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 17, 2011)

man i love this thread. been using olys for years and at times wondered if anyone else had ever owned/used one. good to "meet" some of the dealers too. just wish efco would get their supply line in order. my local dealer didn't even know that olys had been made by efco. maybe i was talking to the idiot cousin though. anyways, never been back. can't wait to see the muffler mods and the conclusion of the tests.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 17, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> man i love this thread. been using olys for years and at times wondered if anyone else had ever owned/used one. good to "meet" some of the dealers too. just wish efco would get their supply line in order. my local dealer didn't even know that olys had been made by efco. maybe i was talking to the idiot cousin though. anyways, never been back. can't wait to see the muffler mods and the conclusion of the tests.


 
I like this thread too...cant wait for SC to get his customers taken care of so he can get back to the matter at hand..lol. What sucks is he may make us wait till it warms up:at-wits-end:

You want to see 152 muffler mods? I have 2 different versions i can post...152's are the easiest saw ever to muff mod...IMO 
View attachment 168709
View attachment 168710
View attachment 168711


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 17, 2011)

anyone ever modded a 200 series? thats what i got, thats what i'd mod. a step-by-step would be really helpful. i know, i know - there are mod threads somewhere else in AS but this is where i'm at now. lazy too.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 17, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> anyone ever modded a 200 series? thats what i got, thats what i'd mod. a step-by-step would be really helpful. i know, i know - there are mod threads somewhere else in AS but this is where i'm at now. lazy too.



Not sure how well they will benefit considering they are older and less restricted by the epa....just have to take the muffler apart and do your thing. Muffler mods are the easiest modification that most anyone can do to their saw....also makes them last longer if you do it right.....more fuel flow, better lubrication, runs cooler.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 17, 2011)

not sure how to git one apart but gonna have to since one has somethin rattling around inside. that can't be good. luckily i have spares for just that eventuality


----------



## slipknot (Jan 17, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> not sure how to git one apart but gonna have to since one has somethin rattling around inside. that can't be good. luckily i have spares for just that eventuality


 
Probably a 3rd screw that holds the muff on....or the baffle came apart....there u modified it on accident!! Nah im not to familiar with the older 200 series....If i ever see one cheap enough Im going to snag it.....I heard they are built like frikin tanks...and they have exhaust stingers...I think every saw should have exhaust stingers...better looking/sounding than deflectors..


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 17, 2011)

ignorance check - what's an exhaust stinger?

yes, my saws are from early 80's and they are built like tanks. actually ran over one once (duh!) and only bent the handle and broke a chip off the sprocket cover. cost more to have it welded back on but it was worth it to me.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 17, 2011)

exhaust stinger is a small pipe for an exhaust outlet instead of a deflector.
I get that term from my other hobby radio control monster trucks and planes and soon to be boats.

The only 200 series i have see up close had a small pipe sticking out of the muffler....when i modded one of my 152's i welded a double stinger...changed the sound made have a lot more pop to it.


----------



## kamp45 (Jan 17, 2011)

*John Deere Chainsaw CS52 (aka Efco 152) handle/tank assembly needed*

I am looking for a rear handle/tank assembly. Used or new. Need price and availability please.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 17, 2011)

One of the sponsors here has a couple, Chainsawr.com


----------



## slipknot (Jan 17, 2011)

Stephen C. said:


> Oh my! The 152 is pretty stout stock. A assume that those double stacks made a little difference? opcorn:


 
The 152 is for sure stout stock..it definitely responds to a muff mod....but as far as the dbl stacks go....I just wanted to try out one of those cheap harbor freight tig welders...it doesn't run any better than the other one I modded....just sounds/looks cooler that's all. What I don't like about the efco muffs is that they rust easy and if you take the baffles out of them they will crack in the back towards the exhaust port. DO NOT take the baffle out..they need to stay in there for structural support....I did however drill more holes into the baffle. I think there is 2 on one side so i just made 2 more strait through.


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 17, 2011)

kamp45 said:


> I am looking for a rear handle/tank assembly. Used or new. Need price and availability please.


 
Efco.

Find your local dealer, done.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 18, 2011)

Great Smokies said:


> Efco.
> 
> Find your local dealer, done.


 
If you want a green one, find one used I've been told. New ones are red.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2011)

slipknot said:


> Not sure how well they will benefit considering they are older and less restricted by the epa....just have to take the muffler apart and do your thing. Muffler mods are the easiest modification that most anyone can do to their saw....also makes them last longer if you do it right.....more fuel flow, better lubrication, runs cooler.


 
yeah just to illustrate the epa effect. 

Olympyk 251Super --- 53cc ---- 7.0hp 
Olympyk 251B --------- 49cc ---- 6.0hp

EFCO 152 ------------- 51.7cc --- 3.4hp 
EFCO 156 ------------- 56.5cc --- 4.1hp

DAM! thank you EPA. no wonder everyone wants to mod their muffler


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jan 18, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah just to illustrate the epa effect.
> 
> Olympyk 251Super --- 53cc ---- 7.0hp
> Olympyk 251B --------- 49cc ---- 6.0hp
> ...



The horses were smaller back then. Usually the kw ratings are more consistent.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2011)

taxmantoo said:


> The horses were smaller back then. Usually the kw ratings are more consistent.


 
i have to respectfully disagree. the units of hp (and kW) have been in continuous use for over 100 years. the difference between kW and hp ratings is merely a matter of what units you are using. they are directly proportional to each other. to get kW from SAE net hp multiply kW by 1.34. 

Further the difference between SAE hp (the standard definition of horsepower) and DIN hp (a version of horsepower that is measurement protocol in Germany) is a factor of 1.0139 according to this link:

How to Convert DIN HP to SAE | eHow.com

therefore to convert from DIN hp to SAE hp - divide DIN by 1.0139

inversely to convert from SAE hp to DIN hp - multiply SAE by 1.0139


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 18, 2011)

I loves me my Olympyks. That said, the HP ratings were very rosey back in the day in Italy. Maybe Italians measure things in a different way.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I loves me my Olympyks. That said, the HP ratings were very rosey back in the day in Italy. Maybe Italians measure things in a different way.


 
maybe so but the rating is referenced to SAE. who can account for calibration. i can't believe anyone would actually fudge a hp rating. say it aint so.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jan 18, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> maybe so but the rating is referenced to SAE. who can account for calibration. i can't believe anyone would actually fudge a hp rating. say it aint so.



Would you rather believe that an old 53cc Oly is stronger than a Dolmar 7900?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2011)

taxmantoo said:


> Would you rather believe that an old 53cc Oly is stronger than a Dolmar 7900?


 
what can i say? i only report what i see. if you have any evidence to the contrary i will certainly look at it. here's hoping some of the true experts in AS will jump in and share their knowledge on this subject. i'm willing to be wrong; have been so often. but i'm also willing to be right.
saw troll - you got 2 cents to throw into the pot?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2011)

just found this link someone resurrected on another thread. seems like the question just continues everforward.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/6817-2.htm


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jan 18, 2011)

I look at it this way (doesn't mean I'm right):
Once upon a time, car manufactures used to rate their engines differently. No air filter, fan, water pump, alternator or other belt drive accessories, often exhausting through headers without mufflers. Some motorcycle journalists used to talk disparagingly of 'Horsepower Developed at Brochure'. 

What would you get if you took the air filter and flywheel fins off that 250 super, and bolted up the exhaust from a 50cc Morbidelli?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2011)

taxmantoo said:


> I look at it this way (doesn't mean I'm right):
> Once upon a time, car manufactures used to rate their engines differently. No air filter, fan, water pump, alternator or other belt drive accessories, often exhausting through headers without mufflers. Some motorcycle journalists used to talk disparagingly of 'Horsepower Developed at Brochure'.
> 
> What would you get if you took the air filter and flywheel fins off that 250 super, and bolted up the exhaust from a 50cc Morbidelli?


 
i agree there's more ways under the sun to "tweak" power ratings and i'm sure many have been guilty of it. i'm not one to trust blindly, always question authority. i just use the numbers as points of reference. doesn't mean they're right or wrong. somewhere in between. i'd still say the pre-epa hp is probly more than the post hp though maybe not as high. your point about the Dolmar 7900 makes a compelling argument. i wish my old saws outran those larger saws. only solution would be for someone to do independent testing; that ain't gonna happen for various reasons.


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 19, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> If you want a green one, find one used I've been told. New ones are red.


Well, yah, the Efco part will be red. But if it fits and runs, I use it! :cowboy:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 20, 2011)

Great Smokies said:


> Well, yah, the Efco part will be red. But if it fits and runs, I use it! :cowboy:


 
I've gotten parts for these saws from Deere in the past, and have looked up prices. Haven't checked out a fuel tank or handle. My local dealer has a couple JD badged bars, but not at a clearance price.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 20, 2011)

There has been a lot of Cub Cadet badged bars going cheap on ebay for a while. I bought a couple and see there is more.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 20, 2011)

Are they any good or are they butter bars? The Deere one the saw had was nothing special. They are obviously made by someone else, more than likely our friends at Oregon, to what ever spec is handed them. I will say it was a better bar than the cheaper Oregons, like the pro lites or matches.


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 20, 2011)

Cub bars I've seen were el-cheapo, 3 rivets on the sprocket.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 20, 2011)

Got the 152 back together. Ran 3 more tanks.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 20, 2011)

Back on track!


----------



## slipknot (Jan 20, 2011)

Great Smokies said:


> Cub bars I've seen were el-cheapo, 3 rivets on the sprocket.


 
the 18" = 3 rivets 20" = 4 rivets they are rebadged oregon microlites. I run baileys narrow kerf on mine and woorks great. very fast set up


----------



## slipknot (Jan 20, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Got the 152 back together. Ran 3 more tanks.


 
Just curious...are you gonna port that little critter? If you do yours I'll do one of mine....nah...mines gonna get it anyway....I got this extra jug and episan piston.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 20, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 20, 2011)

hot dog. letr rip


----------



## slipknot (Jan 21, 2011)

I like efcos and here is another really good efco thread..

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/132892.htm?highlight=efco+62cc+woods+port


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 23, 2011)

Just got my 152- first day's testing left me BLOWN AWAY! This thing is awesome. Much more impressed than I expected. It started 4th pull from the box, now 2nd pull from cold and first when in use. I was cutting up to 16" hardwood that had been in 20 degree weather for weeks and it ate them up. I'm going to be using this thing all week and cant wait!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 23, 2011)

I know this thread is about a the 152 but does any body know the specs. on the 970


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 23, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I know this thread is about a the 152 but does any body know the specs. on the 970


 
70 cc
Model Profile: 970


----------



## slipknot (Jan 23, 2011)

Great Smokies said:


> Just got my 152- first day's testing left me BLOWN AWAY! This thing is awesome. Much more impressed than I expected. It started 4th pull from the box, now 2nd pull from cold and first when in use. I was cutting up to 16" hardwood that had been in 20 degree weather for weeks and it ate them up. I'm going to be using this thing all week and cant wait!


 
And efco scores another one! Heck yeah man thats how they are.

Did all you efco fans see the MTD's new saw thread?
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/162432.htm


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 24, 2011)

slipknot said:


> And efco scores another one! Heck yeah man thats how they are.
> 
> Did all you efco fans see the MTD's new saw thread?
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/162432.htm


 
interesting. thanks for link.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 24, 2011)

slipknot said:


> And efco scores another one! Heck yeah man thats how they are.
> 
> Did all you efco fans see the MTD's new saw thread?
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/162432.htm


 
Lets hope that is dead. We (Efco) really don't need that right now. If the quality and performance stays where its at while they introduce the EPA saws, we'll be in good shape.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess this is sort of an update. On Friday a new 152 will be heading off to Timberwolf. Maybe he can get alittle more out off one. It will be a work saw for me. Will run it and the " long term" one to see how they hold up.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd lost count of the fuel by now, SC. I really appreciate the effort, maybe change the name to Efco nut?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 24, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I'd lost count of the fuel by now, SC. I really appreciate the effort, maybe change the name to Efco nut?



I bought a counter from Baileys. Tied it to my gas jug.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 25, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Lets hope that is dead. We (Efco) really don't need that right now. If the quality and performance stays where its at while they introduce the EPA saws, we'll be in good shape.


 
I like wholesale priced efcos. I scarfed them cub cadet efcos up as many as i could afford.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 3, 2011)

*152 full throttle check*

If you are getting some time on the Emak 152s check the plastic end on the throttle rod. Mine was worn enough that I was not getting full throttle. Have plenty of ends on hand now.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 3, 2011)

Some of mine have throttles that are hard to push in, like it binds or something. I put some lube on the throttle rod, the part the trigger pushes in and all was well. What kind of lubrication is recommended for plastic on plastic?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't know. Good chance of getting grit if a grease type lube is used. Rod ends are cheap, I can afford $1 every 400 tanks.


----------



## BestTreeService (Feb 3, 2011)

*New Efco saws*

Howdie.....

I'm in southwest Indiana....Evansville. Menards sells them here. The service center is a proven Lawn and Garden dealer.....Gil's Four Seasons.

Just incase anyone around here is looking to get an Efco.

Got a rare Jonsered dealer here in Evansville too!


----------



## slipknot (Feb 3, 2011)

BestTreeService said:


> Howdie.....
> 
> I'm in southwest Indiana....Evansville. Menards sells them here. The service center is a proven Lawn and Garden dealer.....Gil's Four Seasons.
> 
> ...


 
No offense but there is no problem finding efco saws. I would rather pay more at a dealer than get an efco at menards. Menards doesn't sell you service with that efco like a dealer would...they cant get you parts. Id import one from Canada at Canadian prices from stihl crazy before id buy one at menards...not that that would be a bad thing...just an expensive thing..lol

The best price for efco here in the US is from chainsawr.com and baileys....both are site sponsors.


----------



## Machold (Feb 4, 2011)

SC, have you thought about a longterm test of Solo saws, like the 656? Could be interesting since Solo won't lean out its saws.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 4, 2011)

Machold said:


> SC, have you thought about a longterm test of Solo saws, like the 656? Could be interesting since Solo won't lean out its saws.


 
How are them solo 656's besides expensive? Do they run up to the hype? Ive never ran one...let alone see one in person.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 4, 2011)

slipknot said:


> How are them solo 656's besides expensive? Do they run up to the hype? Ive never ran one...let alone see one in person.


 
The distributor here dropped them, hard to get questions answered, no parts available, no warranty consideration. Dealers stuck with inventory told to close it out on the distributor's dime, parts are your concern however. Newport, VI seems to ring a bell as to where he has to call now for parts. Nothing special is how I would describe a customers we sold new.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 4, 2011)

i too been wondering about larger echos, 60cc and up. know some on AS really like them. i don't know which would be professional quality and which are homeowner. i do know they are somewhat less expensive than the stihl/huskys.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 4, 2011)

I tried many times to get setup with Solo as a dealer. Never got any responce. I like what I am selling now and the distributer I deal with. So I can't see any Solo tests in the future.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 4, 2011)

would need its own thread anyways. so got any updates on the 152 or 165 tests?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 4, 2011)

When the temp goes back above freezing it will resume. The 152 does not mind the cold but my hands do. Playing with a XPG until it warms up.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 4, 2011)

It seems those solo's are a bust except for the 681. I noticed they tried to go main stream about the same time efco did....looks like efco is gaining steam.. as long as they dont go china on us...oh and raise their prices..lol

it wont let me reap ya jerry....


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 4, 2011)

slipknot said:


> It seems those solo's are a bust except for the 681. I noticed they tried to go main stream about the same time efco did....looks like efco is gaining steam.. as long as they dont go china on us...oh and raise their prices..lol
> 
> it wont let me reap ya jerry....



I can't see the pro line going Chinese. Homeowner line is partly now, so who knows. Was more than alittle disappointed when I opened the boxes containing the 3700 and trimmers to see "Made in China". They did look as good as the Italian made in quality and have had no issues with them in use. Its hard enough getting peoples minds switched from Germany/Sweden to Italy for chainsaws. I my opinion "Made in China" will not help.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 4, 2011)

Im trying to get baileys to stock aftermarket pistons for efco...so far they arent being nice..lol..I feel like i am getting ignored. Now dayum it I dont want an oem...I want an episan:bang: they are better.


----------



## Machold (Feb 4, 2011)

Who were you trying with, www.solousa.com or Canada Power Technologies - engines, replacement parts, accessories, garden equipment, sprayers



Stihl Crazy said:


> I tried many times to get setup with Solo as a dealer. Never got any responce. I like what I am selling now and the distributer I deal with. So I can't see any Solo tests in the future.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 4, 2011)

Machold said:


> Who were you trying with, Solo - equipment for all seasons or Canada Power Technologies - engines, replacement parts, accessories, garden equipment, sprayers


 

Tried Solo US and did not try CPT as they only offer 1 pro saw (651) that would sell here. No market for the 694 here. Efco has more to offer.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 4, 2011)

slipknot said:


> It seems those solo's are a bust except for the 681. I noticed they tried to go main stream about the same time efco did....looks like efco is gaining steam.. as long as they dont go china on us...oh and raise their prices..lol
> 
> it wont let me reap ya jerry....


 
nor me you


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 16, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> When the temp goes back above freezing it will resume. The 152 does not mind the cold but my hands do. Playing with a XPG until it warms up.


 
hey stihl, its warmed up around here. when do the tests resume? oh yeah, youse guys are stihl cold. braaahahahaha.


----------



## oscar4883 (Feb 16, 2011)

I got the two of you. Great thread. One of the best on AS.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 16, 2011)

It was 16 F this morning so I took the 152 out to play. Used it for 9 tanks. Took some pics. Now I have to figure out how to get them off my phone.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 17, 2011)

Came home today to find a 152 outside my shop door. Attached note said "broke, please fix". It is a very low hour saw that I sold to a local farmer in October. Tried to pull it over with no luck. First thought was stuck piston. Next pull it came free with lower case noise then lock up. Maybe bearing failure. No. Anyone care to guess the trouble? 

Will have it running in a few minutes.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 17, 2011)

broken spring on starter


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 17, 2011)

No.


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 17, 2011)

Clutch. Steve


----------



## oscar4883 (Feb 17, 2011)

Something hitting the flywheel?


----------



## Bad Cut (Feb 17, 2011)

Chain was not on drive sprocket.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 17, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> Something hitting the flywheel?



You guessed it. One of the lower crankcase bolts backed out and was hitting the back of the flywheel. Bent the bolt but never hurt the case threads. New bolt and it runs fine.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 18, 2011)

gotta question concerning a carburetor from one of these 152. If ya boogered up the needle settings so bad after you've popped the limiters. What would be a good starting point.. I always start with L 1.5 and H 1 turns on most walbro but that isn't working very well It keeps cutting out like it has an air leak...I keep chasing the settings all over the place:msp_angry:lol Hey do you guys think she has an air leak or did I widen the the exhaust port too much when I did a mild port/hack to the jug...sometimes it will cut balls to the wall and make me happy until it gets hot and then starts cutting out like the low speed is set too rich. I widened the exhaust 1.5mm on each side of the port?? Anyways not trying to hijack the thread just need somebody to tell me what the factory carb settings are..pretty sure I just have an air leak...Ill get at it. This was my first attempt at a mild port job...so I'm a learnin'.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 18, 2011)

This will get you close.

Walbro.
L= 1 1/4
H= 2 1/4

Zama
L=1 1/4
H= 1 3/8 plus or minus 1/4

I do not like the Walbro, acts as if it is governed, but distributor says it is not. Not a rev limited coil either. The last three 152s I have sold cannot be made to hit 14,000 rpm. Not an issue for work, but not good for a play saw. My personal 152 revs up to 13,400. Go a touch leaner and revs drop.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks I'll give that a try....


So to be clear some 152's came with a zama or are you just giving round about factory settings for each brand? Sorry...if there is another option id like to experiment....thats just how I am. thanks for the info though.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 18, 2011)

Some came with Zama carbs C3-E9.
Walbro is HDA-205.

These are base settings. Send me an email and I will send you a copy of the tuning guide.


----------



## jslandscaping (Feb 19, 2011)

does efco make the john deere cs 71 too becasue i dont see a saw that big on their website thanks


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 19, 2011)

jslandscaping said:


> does efco make the john deere cs 71 too becasue i dont see a saw that big on their website thanks


 
Yes the cs71 is an Emak product (Efco). The closest new model would be the MT7200.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 19, 2011)

jslandscaping said:


> does efco make the john deere cs 71 too becasue i dont see a saw that big on their website thanks


 
Yes, Efco makes the whole line from CS36 on up to the CS81 which is the big brother to that CS71. If it says Emak on the side of the muffler or on the engine tag its an efco.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 19, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Yes the cs71 is an Emak product (Efco). The closest new model would be the MT7200.


 
Woops didn't see that you had answered his question. Now that MT7200 is the same saw except it is strato or catmuffed...or is it both? All I know is that I dont plan on getting anything strato...Ive been building "crate" engines for my 152's....that way when/if an engine fails or wears out...I just drop in a new engine into the saw just like my Chevy truck...lol


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 19, 2011)

slipknot said:


> Woops didn't see that you had answered his question. Now that MT7200 is the same saw except it is strato or catmuffed...or is it both? All I know is that I dont plan on getting anything strato...Ive been building "crate" engines for my 152's....that way when/if an engine fails or wears out...I just drop in a new engine into the saw just like my Chevy truck...lol


 
As far as I know the 7200 is neither strato or cat.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 20, 2011)

*152 starving for fuel..*

Hey SC thanks for the guide...I thought it straitened me out as the saw was running real good....after I tuned according to the guide....then I started cutting...after about 4-5 cuts in a 10in ash log....there she goes back to leaning out and starving for fuel. Like I said I was trying my hand at a mild port job...all i did was clean up casting marks on intake and scavenger ports, but I did widen the exhaust...is it possible that the intake side is not keeping up with the exhaust side and leaning out? It will rev up to max rpm if I play with the throttle...kinda blip it and let off and blip until I get up to max rpm....and it leans out. I can tune it until its too rich and then try and cut and sure enough she'll lean out. Im thinking an air leak but figured since its fairly new maybe my hack job porting caused all this...it was running great before I gave into the urge because my girl got me a new dremel for valentines day...shame on her if she ruined this $200 cylinder. I was thinking of making a new thread for this saw covering the rebuild and porting.....but didnt want to jump the gun when there is a ported 152 from Timberwolf coming that would make it much more interesting....lol..right SC?? Anywho..not trying to hijack...just keepin this thread alive.....this is like the official efco 152 thread....it needs a sticky but there arent enough efco fans out there to warrant that. thanks if anyone offers their opinion.


----------



## mtngun (Feb 20, 2011)

slipknot said:


> after about 4-5 cuts in a 10in ash log....there she goes back to leaning out and starving for fuel.........all i did was clean up casting marks on intake and scavenger ports, but I did widen the exhaust


I agree that it sounds like starving for fuel, probably not related to the minor port mods.

The same thing recently happened with my CS62. Would start and rev normally, but had no guts in the cut. Turned out the fuel line was torn or cracked where it passes through the wall of the gas tank. Couldn't see the tear with the line in place, but the line would not hold vacuum. A new line fixed the problem.

Your problem could be the same, or a fuel filter, or a clogged carb screen, or an air leak.


----------



## Great Smokies (Feb 20, 2011)

I go with mtngun- put a new fuel line and filter in, so then you have eliminated that possibility and are back looking to your carb. Also---are you sure you got the intake boot back on the cylinder right so it isnt air leaking?


----------



## slipknot (Feb 20, 2011)

mtngun said:


> I agree that it sounds like starving for fuel, probably not related to the minor port mods.
> 
> The same thing recently happened with my CS62. Would start and rev normally, but had no guts in the cut. Turned out the fuel line was torn or cracked where it passes through the wall of the gas tank. Couldn't see the tear with the line in place, but the line would not hold vacuum. A new line fixed the problem.
> 
> Your problem could be the same, or a fuel filter, or a clogged carb screen, or an air leak.


 


Great Smokies said:


> I go with mtngun- put a new fuel line and filter in, so then you have eliminated that possibility and are back looking to your carb. Also---are you sure you got the intake boot back on the cylinder right so it isnt air leaking?


 
Ive taken 152's apart and put back together about 25 times with no issues untill this time...thats why I thought it was the port work i did...which isnt too bad...i thought i did ok after reading all the porting threads. But after messing with it again....I noticed its leaking fuel real bad out of where the line goes into the tank....if thats it... I will be so frikin happy im going get a new avatar...

Also about what I mentioned before....if some of you have never seen the insides of a efco 152 and would like to see one up close in pieces... I could start a new thread "efco 152 rebuild/mild port/pic heavy". I took pics when I did all that in the intent of starting that thread but realized Stihl Crazy should be sending a efco 152 off to timberwolfs to be ported and that will be the "real deal" compared to what im doing with this saw....anyways i dont want ruin the anticipation for that saw...hopefully he goes thru with a thread about it(TW) SO if you guys dont think it will keep that from happening then tell me to start that thread and i will. If not...im happy with this thread. thanks for the opinions/help fellas.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 20, 2011)

Start looking for air leaks as others have stated. Ran a tank thru the test saw yesterday and started to get a hint of leaning out. Ordered some tank vents. Read that some 152s had vent issues. Will know when vents get in.

I have 6 152s out working. 3 have stops still in place with no issues. 3 had carb stops removed and are getting lean issues, may be operator/tuning issues. Will know when they come back to the shop.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 20, 2011)

I know some will disagree but every efco that I have had the carb stops removed would need retuned about ever 12-15 tanks.....sometimes it would richen....others it would lean out....The L is the biggest issue.....saw starts dying when i set it down to move a log...lean out the L a smidge and then it stays running....I used to have husky 257 and 350 and 455 rancher......same issue....wish i still had that 257....I was pressured into selling it to my boss...then he dropped it out of a tree 50ft up.....I almost cried. For those that wonder....An efco 152 will easily out cut a bigger husky 455 rancher...that thing sucked...heavy and a cat muffler....


----------



## weimedog (Feb 20, 2011)

I know there all of this has probably been covered..as there is some real knowledge on this board and some has replied already...but go thru the standard stuff and eliminate them before getting nervous about porting.

Actually sounds like a tank vent issue to me. I had that happen to a few old Husqvarna's, one I just drilled and put in a couple of Homelite duck bills to get it to vent fast enough. Another not obvious thing would be the coil to flywheel gap...that can present almost as fuel starvation. Had that happen on my little 238 Husqvarna Hot rod project..I tore around carb & air leak issues for a day before I went back to basics.

But I'm certain the following have been covered and checked...but to review.

1) Carb issues, diaphragms damaged maybe even adjustment screws with issues..clogged jets etc.
2) Fuel line or filter issue
3) Tank Vent not working right
4) Impulse line or port clogged with dirt, gasket or gasket material
5) Air leaks around intake tract...three bond 1194 can help...also use a can of silicon and spray around those area's when its running to see if it makes a difference on how it runs..silicon will slow things down it it's being sucked in.
6) Air leak though case seals..even case gasket. Silicon can help find those as well.
7) Base gasket leak.
8) Sometimes ignition issues can present as if things are going lean...check the plug after a lean spell...is it light? That would be lean. Did you check the coil to flywheel gap? That will present like a lean condition as well. If its black & wet..ignition.
9) Of course you could either have someone vacuum test the cases..or do it your self if you have the stuff. Saw several posts showing clearly how.


----------



## weimedog (Feb 20, 2011)

One thing I am interested in is some history on Efco. The 152 must have ancestors..what are they? Which would be the best old Efco/olympics to collect to build into giant killers for GTG? Sort of sleeper saws..one that can be built to run much better than expected..any Olympic or Efco's that can be made to play that game? I sort of want something to augment my Jonsereds as a counter to the Big three (Stihl/Husqvarna/Dolmar) at GTG's and just for fun. Sort of hoping there are some small 50-60cc Efco from the past or present that can be built to be fun.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 20, 2011)

slipknot said:


> I know some will disagree but every efco that I have had the carb stops removed would need retuned about ever 12-15 tanks.....sometimes it would richen....others it would lean out....The L is the biggest issue.....saw starts dying when i set it down to move a log...lean out the L a smidge and then it stays running....I used to have husky 257 and 350 and 455 rancher......same issue....wish i still had that 257....I was pressured into selling it to my boss...then he dropped it out of a tree 50ft up.....I almost cried. For those that wonder....An efco 152 will easily out cut a bigger husky 455 rancher...that thing sucked...heavy and a cat muffler....



I know on mine the jets are not moving, I always check them. In over 400 tanks none have moved yet, although it acts like they have. I have an idea what it is. Had a similar problem with another brand.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 20, 2011)

weimedog said:


> One thing I am interested in is some history on Efco. The 152 must have ancestors..what are they? Which would be the best old Efco/olympics to collect to build into giant killers for GTG? Sort of sleeper saws..one that can be built to run much better than expected..any Olympic or Efco's that can be made to play that game? I sort of want something to augment my Jonsereds as a counter to the Big three (Stihl/Husqvarna/Dolmar) at GTG's and just for fun. Sort of hoping there are some small 50-60cc Efco from the past or present that can be built to be fun.


 
hey thanks for the check list....good stuff there. I want to know about the history as well. I used to think the old european macs were made in the same factory.....but sawtroll says no. The best efcos I know of for sleepers is this one right here....the efco 152/952...for collecting wise...one day the 962 will be a very sought after saw. If you want GTG rep get you a efco/oleo-mac/olympyk 999F.....the biggest they ever made.....thats my dream saw.....a BEAST for sure.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 20, 2011)

weimedog said:


> One thing I am interested in is some history on Efco. The 152 must have ancestors..what are they? Which would be the best old Efco/olympics to collect to build into giant killers for GTG? Sort of sleeper saws..one that can be built to run much better than expected..any Olympic or Efco's that can be made to play that game? I sort of want something to augment my Jonsereds as a counter to the Big three (Stihl/Husqvarna/Dolmar) at GTG's and just for fun. Sort of hoping there are some small 50-60cc Efco from the past or present that can be built to be fun.



I can't help there. I just got into Efco a year ago.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 20, 2011)

slipknot said:


> hey thanks for the check list....good stuff there. I want to know about the history as well. I used to think the old european macs were made in the same factory.....but sawtroll says no. The best efcos I know of for sleepers is this one right here....the efco 152/952...for collecting wise...one day the 962 will be a very sought after saw. If you want GTG rep get you a efco/oleo-mac/olympyk 999F.....the biggest they ever made.....thats my dream saw.....a BEAST for sure.


 
I have a new 962 heading my way. Still trying to get a new 999.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 20, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I know on mine the jets are not moving, I always check them. In over 400 tanks none have moved yet, although it acts like they have. I have an idea what it is. Had a similar problem with another brand.


 
You may be right as far as my saws go, retuning was the only thing I ever figured out for a remedy. Ive never had a saw for more that 2 weeks before the limiters were removed for a muffler mod....so in some sense i have nothing to compare to. From my expieriences its been more efco than any other brand. All the stihls ive had....no issues....and i hate stihl....lol..because everyone and their brother, sister, and dog and cat run stihl....nothing wrong other than their prices...just husky, poulan, and these efcos have this issue..if you get it figured out let us know. Like I said...i have no proof that my settings were actually drifting.....I never checked to see if they were. So dont take me as arguing with an efco tech/dealer..lol. In fact you have forgot more than I will probably learn.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 20, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I have a new 962 heading my way. Still trying to get a new 999.


 
There is/was a brand new one on ebay for 379...its even the old orange color...I have the 952 thats orange...it happens to be the one that wont hold its needle settings....at least it seems like it. If you get that figured out please tell me....because ive played needle jet roulette way too much here lately..lol


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 20, 2011)

slipknot said:


> There is/was a brand new one on ebay for 379...its even the old orange color...I have the 952 thats orange...it happens to be the one that wont hold its needle settings....at least it seems like it. If you get that figured out please tell me....because ive played needle jet roulette way too much here lately..lol



He has 1 less now. May be high price for you guys in the US. Dealer cost on a 152 is more than that here.


----------



## mtngun (Feb 20, 2011)

slipknot said:


> after messing with it again....I noticed its leaking fuel real bad out of where the line goes into the tank


That does sound suspicious.

It's about impossible to see a tear where the line passes through the tank -- mine was torn just inside the tank -- but a vac test on the line will tell you whether it is good. Plug one end, apply vac to the other end. Either it's good or it's not.

If the 52's line is like its big brothers', it's one continuous fuel line from the carb to the fuel filter, passing through a very snug hole in the tank.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds to me that a new gas line is in order. Check the carb for dirt after putting a new line in.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 28, 2011)

*Back at it.*

Looks like the test is back on. Had a run on used saws last week. Everything I had been running is gone. Put an 18" bar and 3/8 Windsor chain on the 152.

Never did send a 152 to TW. The main reason is that I want to port this one myself. Want to give it the "any mans" porting job. Something any 152 owner can do. Lets face it, TW is not just any man when it comes to porting a saw.

Second reason is that I sent a NOS 962 to TW instead.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 28, 2011)

i finally took the plunge. i bought a 156 in yellow. it should be here Wednesday and get into some wood this weekend.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 28, 2011)

Stihl Crazy-any more 962's that you know of?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Feb 28, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Stihl Crazy-any more 962's that you know of?


 
There was one more NOS 962 where I got mine. Don't know if it is still there. Mine was a 2002 model.


----------



## mtngun (Feb 28, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Second reason is that I sent a NOS 962 to TW instead.


----------



## challenger1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. This is my first post to this website and I'm happy to be here. I have an 8 year old CS56 with an 18 inch bar. I chop up about 10 trees a year, prune large trees with a manlift and usually bring down 3 trees a year. Well, I have nothing but good things to say about this saw. The filter stays very clean, it cuts very good and always starts easy. I only have my neighbors big box store saws to compare it to and those are really no comparison. The one thing that everyone that has used this saw coments on is how light it is and how fast it cuts.

It has been my only saw....until yesturday. I found a brand new, in the box CS81 with a 20 inch bar and the price was just too good to pass up. It looks to have been manufactured in 2006. I wanted to cut with it today, but I want to run my 56 against it with the same size bar. I have a 20 inch bar and chain combo coming from Baileys for the 56 and a 28 inch bar and chain combo coming for the 81. I'll post the differences when I get the equipment together.

For the record, the cs81 with a 20 bar feels light for what it is, but the cs56 is sooo light. The wind brought down a bunch of pines and oaks in the past month so I'm excited to put these saws against eachother. I have nothing against Stihl, but the Efco/JD quality is hard to beat for the price.


----------



## Great Smokies (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll be interested to hear how that goes. My local Efco dealer just got an MT8200 with a 28" on it. He's running it this weekend, then the next 2 Saturdays they are doing demo days for saws....so I'm going to go play with it.


----------



## challenger1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I couldn't wait for the 20 inch bar for the cs56 to show up to make a comparison to my new cs81 with a 20 inch bar. I felled 3 pines between 14 and 19 inches. Each one took less than 30 seconds to drop. Bucking was easy on uneven ground. 

When my cs56, 20 inch bar shows up, I'll make a video and post it for comparison purposes.

I cannot emphasize TECHNIQUE enough with a large saw like this. This saw pulls very hard into the wood and will not forgive for incorrect chain placement. The weight and power have lots of momentum potential. I didn't get kickback, but the "grab" without stoppage was a real eye opener. 

Overall, I am very impressed with the "get it to go" in this saw.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 14, 2011)

challenger1 said:


> It has been my only saw....until yesturday. I found a brand new, in the box CS81 with a 20 inch bar and the price was just too good to pass up. It looks to have been manufactured in 2006. I wanted to cut with it today


 
sounds like someone caught CAD. so what did you pay for the 81?


----------



## Vibes (Mar 14, 2011)

If you got a good deal on an 81 good for you. I had just sold a NIB one last month. They were around for real good deals 2 or 3 years ago. I ran a near new and stock 981 a while back and it didn't impress me. Thats why I kept mine NIB. The 56 and 62 are the cream of the Efco crop as far as the onesI have ever run. The 40 and 46 are nice small saws, and I never ran a 52, but I honestly can say the 981 didn't impress me. I never ran it next to one of my old OLY 284's but other than it being lighter, I didn't really notice much of an improvement.

Do a search and see if a guy named 4 PAWS posts will show up on the new format. He had a lot of good stuff about the large chassis Efco's. He modded them and from what I heard got pretty good results


----------



## challenger1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm not sure what CAD stands for, but I can answer your other questions. I paid $576, shipped for this saw with the 20 inch bar. I have found a couple new CS56's, but no one wanted to go under $450.00.

Thanks for the advice Vibes1, I'll see what I can find from 4paws.


----------



## slipknot (Apr 19, 2011)

So what ever happened to the long term test?


----------



## challenger1 (Apr 19, 2011)

One of my friends properties had a bunch of hardwoods come down last week during a heavy rain and wind storm. He found a STIHL MS280 at one of the STIHL dealers. It felt nearly identical in my hands as the JD CS56. He was running the 18in bar, mine the 20in. 

Cut short, he preferred the John Deere 56. I had my CS81 and for flat bucking he thought it was awsome, but to hold at angles, he really didn't like it. Overall, the power and weight of the CS56 felt good to him. He paid $425 for the 280. I don't know if that is good or bad, but he really does like it. I went thru 10 tanks in the CS56 and 5 chains. I used 2 chains and 6 tanks in the CS81. I ran the 81 mostly. He didn't keep track of tanks, but lost his bite on the chain "I think near the middle of his 3rd tank. GREAT DAY!


----------



## chucker (Apr 19, 2011)

i love my efco 147 !!!!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

slipknot said:


> So what ever happened to the long term test?



Still going strong. The spring weight restrictions have been in place for the last 2 months so logging slowed and the 152 went into the firewood pile. Have another 25 tanks on it since the last update. 

Weight restrictions were lifted last Sunday.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 19, 2011)

glad to here it. anticipating the results


----------



## slipknot (Apr 24, 2011)

mtngun said:


> That does sound suspicious.
> 
> It's about impossible to see a tear where the line passes through the tank -- mine was torn just inside the tank -- but a vac test on the line will tell you whether it is good. Plug one end, apply vac to the other end. Either it's good or it's not.
> 
> If the 52's line is like its big brothers', it's one continuous fuel line from the carb to the fuel filter, passing through a very snug hole in the tank.


 


Stihl Crazy said:


> Sounds to me that a new gas line is in order. Check the carb for dirt after putting a new line in.


 
You guys were right...i replaced the fuel line and now it screams after a good retuning. My mild port job has allowed it to wind alot tighter without loss if torque....maybe even increased it. I have 2 efco 152's to compare. one with a muffler mod but otherwise stock....and then this one I ported and there is a night and day difference. So that makes me think to myself....if I can get that much more performance out if a 152 myself with all my knowledge of porting coming from AS....just think what somebody that really knows their stuff could do....My first porting project exceeded my expectations....and boosted my confidence to the point where im not sure i can leave the new weedeater alone...


----------



## slipknot (Apr 24, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Still going strong. The spring weight restrictions have been in place for the last 2 months so logging slowed and the 152 went into the firewood pile. Have another 25 tanks on it since the last update.
> 
> Weight restrictions were lifted last Sunday.


 
So are you still going to port the test saw?:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 4, 2011)

Here it is still stock.

YouTube - Movie

YouTube - 152


----------



## slipknot (May 4, 2011)

did you get yours ported? im waiting on someone else to show theirs before i show mine....


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 4, 2011)

Mine won't go public until June 19th.


----------



## slipknot (May 5, 2011)

Stephen C. said:


> there is nothing to not like about a 152....if it isn't just about the best value in its price point I don't know what is. I ordered a 156 and they sent me a 152. after handling both of them I thought that the 152 was a much better tool for my needs. We always want bigger and better but the 152 just delivers in a lightweight package.


 
My thoughts exactly!!I have both the 152 and the 156....pretty much 89% of the time I get one of my 152's for cutting firewood....To me if you are a firewood cutter the 152 is the best value....$365 plus free shipping for a saw that has a 5year no fear warranty and has the performance to keep up with stihl, husky, and jonesered...and dolmar! Echo and shindaiwa dont keep up performance wise..as far as same saw class goes..If your in the hunt for a 50cc firewood saw...the 152 is the best....it has a torque range that the others dont....efco 152's hold there cut where others like the husky 346xp bog down....but do wind up tighter. SO do you want something that is fast but is less forgiving on its rpm range(full throttle or nothin) or a saw that has power all through its rpm range??Thats where efco comes out ahead. Linear Torque!!!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 5, 2011)

The 152 comes apart today. Will take pics of the work. This saw will have to cover my firewood in the meantime.

YouTube - 261.avi


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 5, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> The 152 comes apart today. Will take pics of the work. This saw will have to cover my firewood in the meantime.
> 
> YouTube - 261.avi


 
just too bad you're having to use a second rate saw. hurry with your rebuild.


----------



## 4492011 (May 5, 2011)

*Great thread*

I have been reading threads on this site for a while now dont post much this is one of the best threads I have read thank you for putting all of the time into this.
The question that I have is what type of oil and what type of fuel and the mix ratio have you been using on this saw?

I am supprised that no one has asked this before. That is alot of cutting and alot of tanks of fuel.

Will you post pics of the saw apart showing wear?
can you do a compression test of the saw and compare it to a newer just broke in saw. I think that would be great.
Thank you again for all the work.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 5, 2011)

4492011 said:


> ... dont post much ...


 
guess you don't. good first post (at least since the AS changes in december/january). rep


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 5, 2011)

4492011 said:


> I have been reading threads on this site for a while now dont post much this is one of the best threads I have read thank you for putting all of the time into this.
> The question that I have is what type of oil and what type of fuel and the mix ratio have you been using on this saw?
> 
> I am supprised that no one has asked this before. That is alot of cutting and alot of tanks of fuel.
> ...



All of my saws get 91 octane gas, at 40:1 mix. As for oil it got everything going. Cheap multi use oil to high end syn. 

This saw was tested for anything a buyer may throw at it. 

Chain oil ranged from new/used motor oil to $10/gallon Stihl chain oil.


----------



## slipknot (May 5, 2011)

OK we now know the stihl ms261 is the best 50cc saw in its class...definitely looks faster than a efco 152....your efco has a muffler mod right? could you show us a pic of that? If thats a stock 261 which it does sound like its stock.......then id say thats the fastest production 50cc saw in any class...pro or... mid grade like the efco is. Here is a good question for SC.....which saw would you say has the most potential? If all saws were ported what would have the most to gain? I ask this cause of that other thread with a stihl 361 vs an efco 962? i think timber wolf said efco would have the best performance potential because of the conservative porting efco use....it was said its easy to find gains with efco? LOL I want to see pictures to make sure i done mine adequately...I know yours will be faster but i dont want to show mine and gets made fun of:msp_biggrin: There are things that are just beyond my capability....I cannot lower the deck height or make a popup piston to get better compression. All i can do is cheap dremmel port work...I widened the exhaust and cleaned up imperfections....and gave it a pretty muffler. LOL but it was my first port job...if you can call it that. I can take constructive criticism but ya'll know how is on here. I'd get raked over the coals for not having evenly machined ports or a crooked exhaust port....I might get called a fake or a hacker......Im not a fake...but i sure as heck is a hacker....fellas my ports are ugly..i admit it. I just dont want my version of a mild porting to an efco 152 to be the first glimpse of anyone porting one to be seen on here on AS. I wait on SC's....its better for the site and the efco brand for that matter. Im still taking notes and learning. If anyone here in central ohio has the machining capabilities to make a pop up piston and take some deck height off of the jug for me and wouldnt charge me an arm and a leg....including a foot....pm me.

Every time this thread gets fired back up..all you here is how its the best thread ever and all that....I would say this thread has something to do with efco finally catching on with some of you husky or stihl heads...lol...then SC has to show us that video of the ms261 in action....i may have to get one and tell the woman that her stihl 017 was recalled by the stihl factory and they sent this 261 out as a replacement...is that believable?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 5, 2011)

I'm no porter, just a hack myself. If I can get the 152 to match the stock 261 I will be happy. 

The 261 is a nice saw. If I put out another 165 demo I will video the 261 vs 165.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 9, 2011)

Found some wear on the 152. In time it may be a problem and need dealing with. Bolts are all tight. Wearing in the plastic housing.

[video]http://youtu.be/RYqc6g_xMio[/video]


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 10, 2011)

dayum. you're saying that cylinder is still bolted to the housing? how many hours you got on that saw. that could sure be a deal killer. might just have to stick to my old olys. they won't wear out any plastic.


----------



## slipknot (May 10, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Found some wear on the 152. In time it may be a problem and need dealing with. Bolts are all tight. Wearing in the plastic housing.
> 
> [video]http://youtu.be/RYqc6g_xMio[/video]


Out of the 5 fasteners that hold the engine in, there are 3 on clutch side and 2 on the bottom....mine have replaceble bushings.
I have a yellow case I could give ya thats still good...maybe 150hrs....then you could have a tri-colored ugly one just like me..lol. I have a stihl 018 that does that exact same thing with not even close to the amount of hours your efco has on it. But I do agree thats a concern..so im checking mine out in case the bushings are moving and not the bolt inside the bushing. thanks for bringing that to out attention though.


----------



## slipknot (May 10, 2011)

Im not sure about the 3 clutch side bolts as to whether they had bushings but as you can see they look like they had them...but the ones on the bottom do have bushings and those are the ones that would allow that engine to move like that. So check these pics out....2 on the bottom have bushings...3 on the clutch side...i may have them in the bag of parts that came from this saw. But im not sure if they weren't shoulder bolts..I think that's what they are called.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/chainsaw/183523d1305051134-2010saws-045-jpg


----------



## slipknot (May 10, 2011)

*uglyness!!!*

Ive gone retarded all of a sudden since I have not posted a pic since this past winter....sorry..lolhttp://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/chainsaw/183526d1305052101-ebay-026-jpg


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 10, 2011)

I guess I will get accused of brand bashing again.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 10, 2011)

screw that. reporting is not bashing. anyone makes that accusation just doesn't want the facts. i do. preciate it. keep up the good work.


----------



## slipknot (May 10, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I guess I will get accused of brand bashing again.


 
All i said was to check for that..as in im trying to help you like you have helped me in the past which I am thankful for. Also i said thanks for bringing that to our attention as I will check to see if mine are doing the same thing. Im trying to solve not cause problems. And maybe efco has changed and cheapend up the design...as mine are old farts compared to your efco in the pic...I dont know what else I can do or say to be nice to you SC without putting my nose in your butt crack...and I draw the line right there....I dont kiss butt. Now lets stay constructive....because I do like you SC...you have just misunderstood me. We Americans and Canadians do speak the same language right? Now lets show that port work soon. We all appreciate what your showing us...I didn't mean to insult your intelligence.....I know you know what your doing.


----------



## slipknot (May 10, 2011)

After checking the video out about 5 more times....I stand corrected....its the 3 shoulder bolts on the clutch side that have wollered out the holes..correct? That aint good.....granted you may have more hours on an efco than anyone Ive ever heard of....but still those should be bushings not strait plastic...whats wrong with them efco engineers??


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 10, 2011)

Found the problem. Last few tanks the saw seemed to run slightly lean at times. Nothing serious but hot it would sometimes sound lean idling down. 

The top 2 bolts (clutch side) were a quarter turn from tight but the bottom was tight, so it seemed.

When the crankcase was out the bottom thread boss was broken. Crack was thru into crankcase. That explained the lean condition and loose motor.

Camera is gone for a few weeks. Wife has it at my daughters as my grandaughter should be born tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 10, 2011)

slipknot said:


> After checking the video out about 5 more times....I stand corrected....its the 3 shoulder bolts on the clutch side that have wollered out the holes..correct? That aint good.....granted you may have more hours on an efco than anyone Ive ever heard of....but still those should be bushings not strait plastic...whats wrong with them efco engineers??



Case has 4 bushings, Some holes are slightly oval.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 10, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Camera is gone for a few weeks. Wife has it at my daughters as my grandaughter should be born tomorrow.


 
Congratulations on the new granddaughter Art!


----------



## 8433jeff (May 10, 2011)

Congrats on the grandchild. Camera is where it should be.


----------



## slipknot (May 11, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Case has 4 bushings, Some holes are slightly oval.


 
Did you lose one? what happened? I took mine apart last night to check it....and mine has the 2 on the bottom and i did confirm that it had 3 on the clutch side fastening into the engine. On another note....I do hope all goes well with your grand daughter. Congrats!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 11, 2011)

i also congratulate you on your upcoming new grandchild. i have acquired three in the last 2.5 years. totally amazing, never even thought i'd have kids. guess now i have GAD. just remember that grandkids are God's reward for not killing your kids. spoil them rotten and send them home. the best revenge. hahahahaha


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, got the call 7:00am, granddaughter arrived. Got to here her first crys over the phone. All is well with her and mother. 

Leaving work early Friday to make the trip up to hold her. :smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 11, 2011)

you may melt like ice when you hold her, first time she recognizes you, first time she calls you papa, first time she searches you out in a room full of people, etc. dayum, now i need to see my grandkids.


----------



## les-or-more (May 11, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Thanks guys, got the call 7:00am, granddaughter arrived. Got to here her first crys over the phone. All is well with her and mother.
> 
> Leaving work early Friday to make the trip up to hold her. :smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


 
Congrats on the little one!


----------



## oakcutter (May 14, 2011)

WOW- what a great thread!! First of all,congratulations on your grandchild!! I have been following this thread for a little while. I was almost sold on an Echo cs-400 until I started reading about these Efco saws. I was looking for a saw that could handle an 18 inch bar for firewood cutting. I cut probably 5-7 cords a year. I am looking for something reliable and good, don't need that fastest or biggest brand name. Seems to me that the Efco 152 should fit the bill, especially after this test. Does anyone know if the brand new ones have a cat muffler? Thank you so much for doing this test, I'm a regular reader now. Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## dancan (May 14, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Thanks guys, got the call 7:00am, granddaughter arrived. Got to here her first crys over the phone. All is well with her and mother.
> 
> Leaving work early Friday to make the trip up to hold her. :smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


 
Congratulations !


----------



## Chris J. (May 14, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Thanks guys, got the call 7:00am, granddaughter arrived. Got to here her first crys over the phone. All is well with her and mother.
> 
> Leaving work early Friday to make the trip up to hold her. :smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:




:msp_unsure: Not sure how I overlooked this post. 

Congrats  :msp_thumbup:!


----------



## hamish (May 14, 2011)

Congrats Art!


----------



## Great Smokies (May 15, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> dayum. you're saying that cylinder is still bolted to the housing? how many hours you got on that saw. that could sure be a deal killer. might just have to stick to my old olys. they won't wear out any plastic.


Over 400 tanks of gas been thru that saw. I'd drill the plastic case out, metal bush it and push on. Realistically, if you get 400 tanks thru a sub $400 saw, you have little to complain about. I mean, for the average home firewood cutter (who this saw suits) that is a whole load of cutting- probably over 10 years.


----------



## oakcutter (May 16, 2011)

Do the new 152's have a cat muffler on them? Any updates??


----------



## 8433jeff (May 16, 2011)

Last I heard, the 152's replacement was at least a year away. I know nothing of a cat muffler, but that could happen, although unlikely.


----------



## slipknot (May 17, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Last I heard, the 152's replacement was at least a year away. I know nothing of a cat muffler, but that could happen, although unlikely.


 
They are replacing the 152:msp_angry: Id like to hear more on this


----------



## 8433jeff (May 17, 2011)

slipknot said:


> They are replacing the 152:msp_angry: Id like to hear more on this


 
Everything is going to be replaced eventually. It will be EPA compliant, one can assume, and will be one of the last ones done, as the 152 is a popular saw.


----------



## Trigger Man (May 17, 2011)

Congrats on the Little one, Art. Best wishes to the new Parents!


----------



## Great Smokies (May 18, 2011)

slipknot said:


> They are replacing the 152:msp_angry: Id like to hear more on this


 Look at the Efco line-up. New models in chainsaws are called "MT****" and old models are just the number, like 152. Weedeaters are "DS****" in the same way. My local dealer was talking about this last week, it's like a phased facelift of the line. The 152 will be phased out in time to something with the all in one controller lever and new styling of the MT**** models...expect an MT5200 next year probably!


----------



## oakcutter (May 18, 2011)

So, in other words.... buy one now?


----------



## Bad Cut (May 18, 2011)

*Echo 152*

I have a 152 that I am useing and 1 new one in the box. The 152 are good saws. The only problem I had with it was the trigger would stick when giving it some gas. 20 minutes and I fixed that problem.


----------



## 8433jeff (May 18, 2011)

oakcutter said:


> So, in other words.... buy one now?


 
Wait. And either get one or not, or buy now and have a great saw, up to you.


----------



## oakcutter (May 19, 2011)

I just bought one.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 19, 2011)

Here is the broken thread boss. Hole in crankcase is circled in red.


----------



## slipknot (May 19, 2011)

So will that be fixed under warranty? Was this the saw that was to be ported? I put about the 10th tank through my newest one since i ported it....Its always nice to make a good thing better


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 19, 2011)

Going to fix this myself. I ran this saw harder than it was designed for. Yes it will be ported while it is apart.


----------



## oakcutter (May 23, 2011)

Is this test still going? I'd love to hear more, I just bought a 152!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 23, 2011)

oakcutter said:


> Is this test still going? I'd love to hear more, I just bought a 152!!!!


 
no shortcuts. ya gotta read the thread. all 24 pages, before you can ask questions.


----------



## oakcutter (May 23, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> no shortcuts. ya gotta read the thread. all 24 pages, before you can ask questions.


 
I actually did read all the posts..... just couldn't find the 24th page.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 24, 2011)

oakcutter said:


> I actually did read all the posts..... just couldn't find the 24th page.


 
that's cause we was waitin on you to start it.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 24, 2011)

Waiting on a new crankcase.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 24, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Waiting on a new crankcase.


 
efco gonna provide it free?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 24, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> efco gonna provide it free?



Didn't ask. I used this saw above what it was designed for, so I will repair it out of pocket. If it had been a customer's saw I would have gone the warranty route.


----------



## slipknot (May 24, 2011)

Gotta admit...SC is one honest fella! The only saw dealers I have around me are 2 stihl dealers that have that elitist attitude...I played the 'do you guys have the ms261 in yet'...umm that saw isnt out yet....lol....yes it is...noooo your wrong sir....Im gonna take a movie camera in next time just prove it. If stihl dealers in my area werent such azzholes i'd love to get a 261..why cant they be sold online....to guy like myself..dealers are obsolete....I just want a place to buy parts and i'll fix it myself...plus if you want something done right you have to do it yourself unless your lucky enough to know someone thats not like that.


----------



## oakcutter (May 25, 2011)

Just got my 152 out and running. :msp_smile: I was wondering if there is a way to know what kind of carburator it has without taking it apart. Do certain years have a certain carb? I know some came with Zama and some came with Walbro. Mine is a 2008(Sept.)


----------



## slipknot (May 28, 2011)

*Would you use this 152 crank??*

Would you guys use this crank? Its from a new saw that siezed up during its first tank....strait gased I bet. SC what ya think?:help:I got one episan 152 piston left in B grade and all I have is an extra D grade cylinder for this saw...I suspect too much of a difference and it wouldnt last long. What do you guys think? I cant catch my nail on any of the scoring on the crank..but on the crank bearing it looks like some copper has transfered....bearings seems fine.


----------



## redunshee (May 29, 2011)

slipknot said:


> Would you guys use this crank? Its from a new saw that siezed up during its first tank....strait gased I bet. SC what ya think?:help:I got one episan 152 piston left in B grade and all I have is an extra D grade cylinder for this saw...I suspect too much of a difference and it wouldnt last long. What do you guys think? I cant catch my nail on any of the scoring on the crank..but on the crank bearing it looks like some copper has transfered....bearings seems fine.


 
It looks good enough to use as far as I can tell.
Bob


----------



## slipknot (May 29, 2011)

Thats what I figured just wanted to get everyone's opinion....I wasn't sure if it met OEM tolerances or not...hopefully SC can help me on that. I know if it was slipping before..it might slip again and cause overheating with a quickness....maybe not....thats for you guys to talk about and I get to watch and listen..thanks


----------



## slipknot (May 29, 2011)

oakcutter said:


> Just got my 152 out and running. :msp_smile: I was wondering if there is a way to know what kind of carburator it has without taking it apart. Do certain years have a certain carb? I know some came with Zama and some came with Walbro. Mine is a 2008(Sept.)


 
HDA 205B is whats on my yellow efco 152...might have to let SC answer the Zama side of your question..also if there were other walbro used..he knows more than I do....


----------



## oakcutter (Jun 1, 2011)

I have to thank everyone on here, especially Stihl Crazy for doing this thread. I would have never given Efco a thought..... never had really even heard of them. I ended up buying a 152, mostly because of all the positive things I heard on this thread and other forums. I spent the entire day cutting with it.... and am very impressed. So were the other two guys I was cutting with, and they are die hard Stihl guys. One had never heard of Efco, but they both admitted that if they had to buy a new saw, they would consider them after cutting with my 152. I am very happy with my Efco!!!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 2, 2011)

slipknot said:


> Would you guys use this crank? Its from a new saw that siezed up during its first tank....strait gased I bet. SC what ya think?:help:I got one episan 152 piston left in B grade and all I have is an extra D grade cylinder for this saw...I suspect too much of a difference and it wouldnt last long. What do you guys think? I cant catch my nail on any of the scoring on the crank..but on the crank bearing it looks like some copper has transfered....bearings seems fine.


 
i agree with redunshee. i would consider polishing that spot very lightly with some emory cloth though.


----------



## oakcutter (Jul 5, 2011)

Anything new going on with the 152????


----------



## slipknot (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah do we get to see that ported 152 yet? I wonder who all has a modded 152 since not many would invest in port work on that saw. My cub cadet 152 is just about dialed in...Im satisfied now with its performance even though it wont win any races but at least it will run with a stock 346 now. Im going back in soon. Has anyone ran a 152 gasket less....im too lazy to check the squish..do most 152'a have enough clearance?


----------



## oakcutter (Jul 16, 2011)

My neighbor just bought a 152 after using mine.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 17, 2011)

This and other projects are on hold for awhile. Health issues have forced me out of the woods. Parked the skidder and forwarder approx 3 weeks ago. Have since sold them. 2 weeks ago I was offered a job with the local Stihl dealer. Closed the sales side of my shop and took the job. Still doing Husky/Jon, Efco repairs at home. Starting to feel better so it seems to be the right move. Plan to have the 152 running for a small race Sept 2nd.


----------



## dancan (Jul 17, 2011)

The career change just means that since you'll spend less time chasing wood and the all mighty $$ you'll be able to spend more time posting knowledge , experience and know-how .
May be we should get a new forum up and running called "Forestry and Logging forum , the LEast Coast edition" LOL !


----------



## stihl waters (Jul 17, 2011)

I worked my last day in the woods on July 8th, started a construction job on the 11th. Worked in the woods 27 of the last 30 yrs. but everything has been going up except wages so I had to make a move. It sucks but it's something I had to do. Did get to block up 6 cord for a fellow yesterday though. This job s'posed to be done by x-mas so I should get in for a bit over the winter.


----------



## slipknot (Jul 18, 2011)

wow..that sucks....hope things get better for ya. We've been waiting on this project for some time now. Hope to see that ported 152 this fall. Little question on porting/widening of the exhaust port....when u go too wide what happens? (outside of catching a ring)I had a huge gain the first 2 times i went in to port during a tear down...now after the third its like its back to stock....maybe a little faster than stock....but not like it was....:taped::bang:
im keeping it basic...cleaned up castings and then widend the exahust and intake ports...no air leaks and good compression 150+


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 20, 2011)

Just picked up 2 156 Efcos that need bearings and 2 152s that need brakes. Going to try a 156 cyl on a 165 bottom. Will port one of the 152s.


----------



## R2D (Jul 21, 2011)

366 posts and 25 pages later, I finally get to the end. Thank you all that have contributed to this thread. I have learned quite a bit from you all. Got a new 156 with a 20" bar yesterday and have run two tanks through it. Like it a lot.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 3, 2011)

The old 152 is running again. Mild port job. Have to find some wood for a video. GTG/race Sept 10. Classes are 0-50.9, 0-60.9, 0-70.9, over 71, open class.

Here is what I am taking;

0-50.9cc---5000 Partner
0-60.9cc---152 Efco, 158 Efco
0-70.9cc---962 Efco, MT7200 Efco
over 71cc--980 Oleo-Mac, 075 Stihl, IEL-R
open-------357 alcohol/pipe

Giving away a new 152 Efco for a prize.


----------



## hamish (Sep 3, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> This and other projects are on hold for awhile. Health issues have forced me out of the woods. Parked the skidder and forwarder approx 3 weeks ago. Have since sold them. 2 weeks ago I was offered a job with the local Stihl dealer. Closed the sales side of my shop and took the job. Still doing Husky/Jon, Efco repairs at home. Starting to feel better so it seems to be the right move. Plan to have the 152 running for a small race Sept 2nd.


 

Best of luck to you Art, working on Stihls has been know to cause a man to grow potatoes and drink!

Ok its Sept 3rd how did the 152 do?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 4, 2011)

The race will be next Sat. The 152 seems strong. Will know on Monday when I get a piece of wood.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 5, 2011)

Its alive.
[video=youtube;28fhLRClxGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28fhLRClxGw[/video]


----------



## jdemaris (Sep 5, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> We've got a year and a half on a 156, hasn't had a single issue.
> 
> The recoil spring/starter rope assembly is making a liitle noise when it rewinds, need to take it apart and make sure something (stick/debris) isn't hung up it it.


 
I've got three 156s in Deere green. I love them. I've been running them hard for over two years and only had two minor and separate problems. Absolutely my favorite saws in the mid-50 CC range. They will out-cut my old 74 cc Stihl 041 Super. 

One -the recoil starters bound up on all of them. Easy fix by shaving some plastic off the face of the rope pulley where it rubs against the rewind-spring. I think new replacement springs now have a plastic washer to eliminate the binding problem. New spring with plastic anti-friction washer is Emak # 098000060AR.

Two - all three have 20" bars (.325" chain) and all had intermittent oiling problems. Problem was that the oil holes in the bars were too small and plugged very easily. Easy fix with a pointed carbide grinder. Opened the holes up a bit and all has been fine since.

One oddity. The Deere/Efco manual makes no mention of adjustable oil-pumps, but they DO have adjusters.


----------



## R2D (Sep 5, 2011)

jdemaris said:


> Two - all three have 20" bars (.325" chain) and all had intermittent oiling problems. Problem was that the oil holes in the bars were too small and plugged very easily. Easy fix with a pointed carbide grinder. Opened the holes up a bit and all has been fine since.
> 
> One oddity. The Deere/Efco manual makes no mention of adjustable oil-pumps, but they DO have adjusters.



I have felt that my 20" bar on my 156 doesn't get enough oil. Tried adjusting the oil pump and still nothing. I bet I need to open up the holes in my bar as well. THANK YOU.


----------



## jdemaris (Sep 5, 2011)

road2damascus said:


> I have felt that my 20" bar on my 156 doesn't get enough oil. Tried adjusting the oil pump and still nothing. I bet I need to open up the holes in my bar as well. THANK YOU.


 
Yeah, it's kind of odd. I've probably got 50 chain saws with many make bars. I've never seen an oil hole in any bar as small as the ones that came OEM on my Deere CS56 saws. (20" bars with Italian .325" chain). I first tried to drill the holes out, but the steel was too hard to drill. Thus the use of a pointed carbide bit on a high-speed die-grinder instead. Original holes looked to be around 1/8" or slightly smaller. Opened them up 3/16" and all has worked great since.


----------



## R2D (Sep 5, 2011)

jdemaris said:


> Yeah, it's kind of odd. I've probably got 50 chain saws with many make bars. I've never seen an oil hole in any bar as small as the ones that came OEM on my Deere CS56 saws. (20" bars with Italian .325" chain). I first tried to drill the holes out, but the steel was too hard to drill. Thus the use of a pointed carbide bit on a high-speed die-grinder instead. Original holes looked to be around 1/8" or slightly smaller. Opened them up 3/16" and all has worked great since.


 
The hole is tiny compared to my Stihl bars.


----------



## neelix (Sep 6, 2011)

Great to find this thread. Noticed several comments RE oiling issues and both my Cub and Efco do not supply enough oil. Yes I am a total newbie but what hole are you opening up on the bar? There are 2 that go threw and one 1/2 way. The Cub ran and oiled fine the first couple years but now fails to oil. The Efco hasn't oiled properly and I only ran 1 tank threw it. I bought it off EBay because I loved the Cub and wanted a spare.


Is there an online service manual available?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 6, 2011)

glad to see you back SS. truthfully, i waited so long for the results that i fogottaboutit. ever tried a longer bar on that saw?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 6, 2011)

neelix said:


> Is there an online service manual available?


 
welcome to AS. here is a link to the "beg for manuals thread". ask there and you may receive.

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/68615-764.htm#post3140201


----------



## jdemaris (Sep 6, 2011)

neelix said:


> Great to find this thread. Noticed several comments RE oiling issues and both my Cub and Efco do not supply enough oil. Yes I am a total newbie but what hole are you opening up on the bar? There are 2 that go threw and one 1/2 way. The Cub ran and oiled fine the first couple years but now fails to oil. The Efco hasn't oiled properly and I only ran 1 tank threw it. I bought it off EBay because I loved the Cub and wanted a spare.
> 
> 
> Is there an online service manual available?



The oiler hole is the one that goes only half-way into the bar. The hole that goes all the way through is the bar-adjuster hole, not the oil hole. The bar will have two "half-way through" oil holes; one on each side of the bar -so it can be reversed and installed either way. The oil holes in my Dolmar, Sthil, Oregon, and Silver Streak bars have oil holes probably three times as large as on my Efcos.

I suspect your Cub might have totally different problems then your Efco -but I don't know which Cub-Cadet saw you have. There was a mess of saws made in Malaysia that were 55 ccs and sold by "Sears Best" and Cub-Cadet. They were horrible saws and the oilers usually burnt up after the first few hours of use. After they were only one year old, most replacement parts became unavailable - especially the oil pumps and the plastic oil-pump drive gears. I've got three of them laying in my saw "junk pile."


----------



## neelix (Sep 6, 2011)

Great I thought the 1/2 was for the bar oil thanks for confirming that on the Cub I am running one of Baileys bars but don't think it is the cause of the problem?. I did pull the side cover and get a small amount of oil flow with no chain. That is on the Cub. The Cub is the same saw as the Efco it's a CS5018 it just seems odd that both have the exact same problem. I am thinking a good cleaning on the Cub and maybe flush the oil system with some diesel. I really need a service manual....

Thanks for your help.

Rob


----------



## slipknot (Sep 6, 2011)

There were never any cub cadets made in malaysia. The only time cub cadets ever made saws they were made by efco out of Italy. On the smaller efcos 9 out of 10 times its the oiler holes in the bar that are clogged(dont run a loose chain ...chips get into the rails). I 'd use compressed air and give the bar oiler holes and rails a good blow out. If you need a oiler we have many sponsers that will hook you up or if you would like a used one in good shape Pm me.


----------



## neelix (Sep 6, 2011)

slipknot said:


> jdemaris said:
> 
> 
> > The oiler hole is the one that goes only half-way into the bar. The hole that goes all the way through is the bar-adjuster hole, not the oil hole. The bar will have two "half-way through" oil holes; one on each side of the bar -so it can be reversed and installed either way. The oil holes in my Dolmar, Sthil, Oregon, and Silver Streak bars have oil holes probably three times as large as on my Efcos.
> ...


----------



## slipknot (Sep 7, 2011)

If the efco is under warranty..id just take it back to where i bought it. Or contact efco directly and see what they say...The efco oiler has a metal internal gear but the worm gear that fits into the clutch drum is plastic and could also be stripped(most likely...as i have never seen a stripped oiler assembly gear). Make sure to thin your bar oil with kerosene this winter so the oil flows better. Either way we'll get you cuttin wood again.


----------



## neelix (Sep 7, 2011)

slipknot said:


> If the efco is under warranty..id just take it back to where i bought it. Or contact efco directly and see what they say...The efco oiler has a metal internal gear but the worm gear that fits into the clutch drum is plastic and could also be stripped(most likely...as i have never seen a stripped oiler assembly gear). Make sure to thin your bar oil with kerosene this winter so the oil flows better. Either way we'll get you cuttin wood again.



If I didn't buy it from Ebay I would have a place to bring it. He is an Efco dealer but on the wrong coast! Okay I can see that part in the IPL of course if I knew more about saws or had a service manual it would make things easier I like doing the work myself. Thanks again slipknot!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 7, 2011)

neelix said:


> If I didn't buy it from Ebay I would have a place to bring it. He is an Efco dealer but on the wrong coast! Okay I can see that part in the IPL of course if I knew more about saws or had a service manual it would make things easier I like doing the work myself. Thanks again slipknot!


 
so is there an authorized efco repair facility in your area. yeah some of them might have heart burn cause you didn't buy it from them but since they're paid by the factory for warranty work i think they'd get over it. don't want to void your warranty. and why spend the bucks when you don't have to. the warranty work was factored into the cost of the saw. just sayin


----------



## slipknot (Sep 7, 2011)

If you have checked and cleaned the bar oiler holes and cleaned the rails top and bottom..and its still not oiling correctly, and you have tried adjusting it(sometimes just take the adjustment screw all the way to MIN then back up to MAX will for some reason help) Then check your lines. If none of that works then I'd look at the oiler worm gear efco P/N 50070025 Baileys sells them for 4.79 plus shipping. They have another one Im assuming is metal for 12.79. Getting the clutch off is easy..it says what direction it comes off right on it. If you have a nylon piston stop and the special clutch tool have at it...if not.. get some good CLEAN rope like pull starter rope and stuff the cylinder to act as a piston stop and then find something to hammer that clutch off..like a hammer and flat blade chisel..lol..once you knock it loose you can screw it off by hand..watch for the clutch bearing..try and keep the clutch and drum together...and there is the little piece of plastic that sometimes strips or gets a bad spot in the gear. Also the oiler is right there too..so you should inspect that as well.

Good luck


----------



## slipknot (Sep 7, 2011)

I have to agree....if its under warranty and you dont mind the drive to the closest servicing dealer Id make them back up that fancy 5 yr warranty. I hope you sent in your warranty card...not sure if that is required but it always helps to have a registered product when talking with the factory for help.


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 7, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> so is there an authorized efco repair facility in your area. yeah some of them might have heart burn cause you didn't buy it from them but since they're paid by the factory for warranty work i think they'd get over it. don't want to void your warranty. and why spend the bucks when you don't have to. the warranty work was factored into the cost of the saw. just sayin


 


slipknot said:


> I have to agree....if its under warranty and you dont mind the drive to the closest servicing dealer Id make them back up that fancy 5 yr warranty. I hope you sent in your warranty card...not sure if that is required but it always helps to have a registered product when talking with the factory for help.


 
The warranty does not transfer from owner to owner. If you are the original owner, a sales receipt is all that is needed. Any dealer should work on the saw if those two conditions are met.


----------



## slipknot (Sep 7, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Its alive.
> [video=youtube;28fhLRClxGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28fhLRClxGw[/video]


 
I assume this to be ported..correct? Sure does have some snap to it..Good job.


----------



## jdemaris (Sep 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> There were never any cub cadets made in malaysia. The only time cub cadets ever made saws they were made by efco out of Italy.



Never?? I'm no expert on Cub Cadet history since it ceased to exist as an equipment maker when International Harvester sold it off back early 80s. Now Cub Cadet is simply a brand name owned by MTD which makes, or has made, most of it's stuff in China, Maylasia, etc.

In my efforts to find parts for these saws - Cub Cadet was one of the places that offered parts-breakdowns but NO new ignition modules or oil pump parts available (just like Sears, MTD, Troy Built, etc.). Seems these saws sold for 3 years and then . . . were obsolete with no parts support.

I bought a few parts/junk saws - all the same as the Sears 55 - with Cub Cadet and Troy Built brand names on them. All made in Malaysia. 55 cc, 20" bar and spring-assisted God-awful recoil starter that Sears called the "incredipull." These saws were sold 2004-2006 and many got recall notices due to handles breaking off.

MTD owns the brand-names of Cub Cadet, Bolens, Troy Built/Garden Way, Farm King, Mastercut, Ryobi, White, Yard Machines, etc. MTD also furnishes (past and/or present) equipment for resale by Sears-Craftsman, Montgomery Ward, Huskee for Tractor Supply, JC Penney, True Value, Massey Ferguson, KMart, Western Auto Wizard, etc.


----------



## cheeves (Sep 8, 2011)

*156 great saw!!!*



indiansprings said:


> I think you may be surprised at how good they really are. We've got a year and a half on a 156, hasn't had a single issue. I'd take it over a 310 anyday.
> We've cut a heck of alot of wood with it, hired help has used and abused it and it keeps on going. The recoil spring/starter rope assembly is making a liitle noise when it rewinds, need to take it apart and make sure something (stick/debris) isn't hung up it it. It sips fuel as well, hope it works out. I wouldn't hesitate buying another one for our commercial firewood operation.


indiansprings you've found out what I have. Great saw!!! Have a 156 as well and it has cut the majority of my firewood for this winter. Must say it really surprised me. After looking at all the new saw options and researching this 156 for probably close to 6 months I just decided to buy it. No one I know of has one or ever heard of one. But it's been one of the really great surprises in my years of cutting wood. I swear the cylinder is Meteor? Does anyone know? Scott at Chainsawr.com would know. He sells them. I have a 310 and I agree!


----------



## cheeves (Sep 8, 2011)

neelix said:


> Great to find this thread. Noticed several comments RE oiling issues and both my Cub and Efco do not supply enough oil. Yes I am a total newbie but what hole are you opening up on the bar? There are 2 that go threw and one 1/2 way. The Cub ran and oiled fine the first couple years but now fails to oil. The Efco hasn't oiled properly and I only ran 1 tank threw it. I bought it off EBay because I loved the Cub and wanted a spare.
> 
> 
> Is there an online service manual available?


 You know about the small screw on the bottom to turn up the oiler right? I would contact Scott at Chainsawr.com. Call him before noon. Good luck!


----------



## jdemaris (Sep 8, 2011)

cheeves said:


> You know about the small screw on the bottom to turn up the oiler right? I would contact Scott at Chainsawr.com. Call him before noon. Good luck!


 
I don't know about the Efco branded saws - but . . . I bought a bunch of John Deere CS56 saws when Deere stopped selling the Efcos. Most were $250 each - brand new with 20" bars. The Deere-branded saws each had a drop of glue on the oil-pump adjuster and it was factory-set at the MAX setting. Also, in the Deere manual, the adjuster is not mentioned.

When I paid $250, I was leery of the saws. Now? I wished the heck I'd bought more. Fantastic saws !!


----------



## neelix (Sep 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> If the efco is under warranty..id just take it back to where i bought it. Or contact efco directly and see what they say...The efco oiler has a metal internal gear but the worm gear that fits into the clutch drum is plastic and could also be stripped(most likely...as i have never seen a stripped oiler assembly gear). Make sure to thin your bar oil with kerosene this winter so the oil flows better. Either way we'll get you cuttin wood again.



Contacted efco waiting on a response. 

The Cub was a bit gunked up cleaned it and it oils somewhat. Counter clock wise increases flow right? It has a plastic oiler the one on the efco is metal. Adjustment screw partially stripped??? Flushed it with diesel which seemed to help. Id like to buy that oiler of you if it's metal. 

Question; the limiters on the efco are strange the saw bogs on the top end how do you turn these things and which way is richer counter or clockwise? U guys are right on the efco bar, it has tiny oil feed openings! The arbormax openings are twice the size.


----------



## neelix (Sep 8, 2011)

cheeves said:


> You know about the small screw on the bottom to turn up the oiler right? I would contact Scott at Chainsawr.com. Call him before noon. Good luck!


 

Oh yeah they don't do much and the one on the Cub is damaged yeah most likely by me

Looks like the Cub will function??? The efco I don't want to run it the way it's tuned, seems lean on the top end. Bogs out load or no load.

On another note I contacted efco RE a service manual they won't sell them to homeowners bummer!


----------



## slipknot (Sep 8, 2011)

cheeves said:


> indiansprings you've found out what I have. Great saw!!! Have a 156 as well and it has cut the majority of my firewood for this winter. Must say it really surprised me. After looking at all the new saw options and researching this 156 for probably close to 6 months I just decided to buy it. No one I know of has one or ever heard of one. But it's been one of the really great surprises in my years of cutting wood. I swear the cylinder is Meteor? Does anyone know? Scott at Chainsawr.com would know. He sells them. I have a 310 and I agree!


 
The cylinders in all efco even the john deere and cub cadet efco chainsaws are made by gilardoni out of Italy. The reason they may remind you of meteor is because the meteor cylinders that baileys sells are cast in Taiwan and then shipped to the gilardoni factory to be machined and plated which I guess makes them a cheapened up gilrardoni. Gilardoni cylinders are no joke.. they are top notch just like Mahl cylinders. They are in many saws including some huskies. Oh and those 156's are real nasty especially after a muffler mod. Mine woke up tremendously!
-Chris


----------



## slipknot (Sep 8, 2011)

I see where your coming from but thats the ones made by sheng feng and that looks to be a mtd saw not an actual cub cadet branded saw. The ones were are talking about are made by efco. You are right about them 55cc...I had a couple of those black 55cc craftsman saws....the poorest made saw to date.

That sheng feng company sold to husqvarna i do believe.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 8, 2011)

neelix said:


> On another note I contacted efco RE a service manual they won't sell them to homeowners bummer!


 
did you try the beg for manuals thread?


----------



## cheeves (Sep 8, 2011)

*Efco's P/C and MM*



slipknot said:


> The cylinders in all efco even the john deere and cub cadet efco chainsaws are made by gilardoni out of Italy. The reason they may remind you of meteor is because the meteor cylinders that baileys sells are cast in Taiwan and then shipped to the gilardoni factory to be machined and plated which I guess makes them a cheapened up gilrardoni. Gilardoni cylinders are no joke.. they are top notch just like Mahl cylinders. They are in many saws including some huskies. Oh and those 156's are real nasty especially after a muffler mod. Mine woke up tremendously!
> -Chris


 Chris, really appreciate the information!! Been wondering about these Efco cylinders for some time now. 

Have been wanting to do a MM to my 156 but the exhaust port was so big to begin with forgot about it. How did you do it? Can't wait to do one now that I know that you've done this to yours. I bet it's something with a MM!! It's already quite the saw. Hard to believe more people aren't using them. Anyway thanks for the information! Very much appreciated! Bob


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> I assume this to be ported..correct? Sure does have some snap to it..Good job.


 
Just a little widening of the ports and muffler work. This saw is heading towards a gas race saw. Have 3 spare heads to experiment with. Next step is a trip to the machine shop, then buy a foredom.


----------



## slipknot (Sep 8, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Just a little widening of the ports and muffler work. This saw is heading towards a gas race saw. Have 3 spare heads to experiment with. Next step is a trip to the machine shop, then buy a foredom.


 
Did ya go gasketless? I havent tried yet.


----------



## neelix (Sep 9, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> did you try the beg for manuals thread?




Yep no factory manuals. Between the cub,deere and efco owners I thought someone would have it.

I worked on the efco yesterday. Running 100% better oiling decent and just a slight bog just needs a bit more tweaking.

On the downside the guy I bought it from didn't submit the warranty paperwork BUT and good news efco contacted them and now he is submitting the required information.....I am impressed.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 9, 2011)

neelix said:


> Yep no factory manuals. Between the cub,deere and efco owners I thought someone would have it.
> 
> I worked on the efco yesterday. Running 100% better oiling decent and just a slight bog just needs a bit more tweaking.
> 
> On the downside the guy I bought it from didn't submit the warranty paperwork BUT and good news efco contacted them and now he is submitting the required information.....I am impressed.


 
no surprise bout the manual but was worth the try. might keep it bumped every now and then just for jollies. even though these saws are righteous they are still relatively unknown to the masses and pros. for that reason manuals and parts (for the older ones) are hard to come by.
glad to hear that your warranty issues are being resolved. good on ya.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 9, 2011)

slipknot said:


> Did ya go gasketless? I havent tried yet.



Running with no gasket.


----------



## slipknot (Sep 9, 2011)

If we all said pretty please would you care to show us what you did...Im curious as to how wide you went on your exhaust port and what it looks like. I think yours runs a little better than mine..although i need to try gasket less. What did you use for sealant? I got some motoseal2 ??

I think the efco 152 is one of the most interesting porting subjects. Cheap, powerful, and plentiful...kinda reminds me of the husky 350.


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 9, 2011)

Data Sheets | efco Power

Owners and IPL's for quite a few, not the older ones, but quite a few.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 9, 2011)

slipknot said:


> If we all said pretty please would you care to show us what you did...Im curious as to how wide you went on your exhaust port and what it looks like. I think yours runs a little better than mine..although i need to try gasket less. What did you use for sealant? I got some motoseal2 ??
> 
> I think the efco 152 is one of the most interesting porting subjects. Cheap, powerful, and plentiful...kinda reminds me of the husky 350.


 
Will take it apart after tomorrows GTG and get pics. Used a liquid aviation gasket maker. Got to make a degree wheel and get #'s also. I agree on the 152 being a good porting saw.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are the saws I am taking tomorrow.

View attachment 198495


----------



## slipknot (Sep 9, 2011)

What do you guys think of the new cylinders for the efco 152? Just like the husky 350 cylinders with removable transfer covers.....I may have to buy a updated cylinder kit just to make porting easier on my next one im getting ready to do. Is there anything to not like about the updated version I should know about? dealers?

If you look at the IPL's for the efco 952 it has a different part number for the cylinder assembly than the 152(the 152 has the updated cylinder). Even though the 952 and 152 are essentially the same saw i do believe.


----------



## slipknot (Sep 10, 2011)

Well SC I wish you luck in the GTG. I bet nobody brought as many efco/emak saws as you did. Thats why we like you....you dare to be different! Be sure to let us know how you did..I will say that little yellow thing is a sleeper...BIG TIME..lol.. WOW!!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 10, 2011)

Had a good time. Yard sale, live country/bluegrass band, BBQ and corn boil, plus running the saws. 

4th with the 5000
4th with the 152
3rd with the 158
3rd with the 962
2nd with the 980
2nd with the 357 pipe

Gave away a new 152 to the stock saw winner. They all ran my MT 7200 in that class.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is the 152
[video=youtube;h6PEoleTs2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6PEoleTs2o[/video]


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 10, 2011)

158
[video=youtube;QxMPoJfBYsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxMPoJfBYsA[/video]


----------



## slipknot (Sep 10, 2011)

Is it just me or did that 152 just keep up with that 158?? Actually from the looks of it i think the 152 out ran the 158!! WOW!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 11, 2011)

The 152 was the surprise saw of the Efcos. Put a 3/8 chain on it at the last minute, it likes it. The old 980 is strong also. Going to spend more time on those saws for sure. May get a 147 cyl for another 152 base. Then I could run an Efco in the 0-50 class.

The 158 and 962 were disappointing. Going to try a 156 coil and flywheel on the 158. May sell the 962 as our class runs 60-70.9cc. The MT 7200 would be at the top of the class were the 962 sits at the bottom.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 11, 2011)

962
[video=youtube;KAksW7eBU3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAksW7eBU3A[/video]


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 11, 2011)

980
[video=youtube;6vFie88E1b0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vFie88E1b0[/video]


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice videos! Wish I could one day be there. 

7


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 12, 2011)

Got the time sheet from the GTG. Here are the 10 quickest times.

4.66 357 Husky
4.95 365 Husky
5.37 630 Jon
5.50 365 Husky
5.75 257 Husky/980 Oleo-Mac
6.06 346 Husky
6.57 962 Efco
6.84 158 Efco
7.69 5000 Partner
8.16 152 Efco


----------



## slipknot (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow...for some reason that 152 looked faster than the others..well some of them. Nice.


----------



## slipknot (Sep 15, 2011)

So has anyone messed with a new "updated" 152 yet? Im wondering about the new transfer covers and what they look like. Now it will be super easy to port I would think. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bird3897 (Oct 9, 2011)

I just bought a efco 156 for 399.99. 4.1hp @ 12.1 lbs. very well built saw, mag. case, metal handle, seems very nice and runs strong. I just have it broken in, hopefully it runs as good as my mt3700 efco, if it does I will be thrilled.


----------



## slipknot (Nov 14, 2011)

*Bump


----------



## jdemaris (Nov 14, 2011)

bird3897 said:


> I just bought a efco 156 for 399.99. 4.1hp @ 12.1 lbs. very well built saw, mag. case, metal handle, seems very nice and runs strong. I just have it broken in, hopefully it runs as good as my mt3700 efco, if it does I will be thrilled.



I've got several with the John Deere label on them. Some I got new for $275 with 20" bars. They've been great. Only two problems so far after using two seasons cutting hardwood. The oil holes in all the bars are too small and plug. I enlarged them. Also, a I had rewind starter sticking problems in two - but some sandpaper fixed that. It looks like the new rewind springs have been updated to fix the problem with a plastic washer.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 14, 2011)

slipknot said:


> *Bump



Going to put some gas thru the old girl on Sat. Neighbor has 3 trees he would like taken down. It has not been run since the GTG in early Sept.

Saving my pennies to get a right angle foredom. I want to get into the transfers before the next GTG.


----------



## slipknot (Nov 14, 2011)

Well if you get that and you decide to take on work id send you a 152 jug to play with or a whole saw. I got my 152 that I ported runnin just about on par with yours. I found out that my simple muffler mod doest work as well as i thought until you take out the spark arrester screen for more flow. I was just taking the small louver and cutting it then opening it up to match the big louver...and also drilling more holes in the baffle. Now it sounds like yours and looks to cut like yours but i didnt compare actual times. All I know is that im very pleased with it as a high production firewood saw. Very fun to run.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 20, 2011)

Just checked the compression on "old ugly". 190 lbs with gasket out.


----------



## slipknot (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey SC did you ever get into the transfers? And has anyone messed with the new 152 jugs that have removable transfer covers? Wish I could get ahold of some 152/952 parts saws. Got a husky 350 that needs a cylinder id trade for a efco parts saws.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 22, 2011)

Never played with the transfers yet. Saving my pennies for a good porting tool. I have some 152 parts. What are you looking for?


----------



## R2D (Dec 22, 2011)

Just saw this thread pop up on my control panel. I drilled out my bar holes on my bar of my Efco 156. In the last 20 hours of cutting I have used the Efco for 18. Great saw.


----------



## slipknot (Dec 22, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Never played with the transfers yet. Saving my pennies for a good porting tool. I have some 152 parts. What are you looking for?



Just looking to build another saw up...so nothing in particular. would love to find a efco 152 that needs a cylinder...cuz i have an extra.

I dont have a engine or rear handle or chain brake..everything else i have from a cub cadet

I'd also trade for a parts 156/956 saw. The husky 350 i have for trade has a black coil on it!! lol


----------



## slipknot (Dec 23, 2011)

Why are people drilling their bar holes out? Ive never had a problem with mine clogging as long as i dont get my bar pinched or run a loose chain. The only thing i make bigger is the exhaust holes and exhaust port.:msp_mellow:


----------



## R2D (Dec 23, 2011)

To beat chain saw anorexia of bar/chain oil :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## R2D (Dec 23, 2011)

jdemaris said:


> I've got three 156s in Deere green. I love them. I've been running them hard for over two years and only had two minor and separate problems. Absolutely my favorite saws in the mid-50 CC range. They will out-cut my old 74 cc Stihl 041 Super.
> 
> One -the recoil starters bound up on all of them. Easy fix by shaving some plastic off the face of the rope pulley where it rubs against the rewind-spring. I think new replacement springs now have a plastic washer to eliminate the binding problem. New spring with plastic anti-friction washer is Emak # 098000060AR.
> 
> ...



Maybe it was just with the 156 that there is a problem?


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 23, 2011)

road2damascus said:


> Maybe it was just with the 156 that there is a problem?



I really doubt its the saw that has the problem; if it is, its not an epidemic. I have had a few Olympics and still do have three, have a Deere 36, 2-52's and a 56 and have seen my share of the rest of the Efco's in the shop. My 480a is nicknamed the Exxon Valdez, as it will leave a slick on the ground if you are not cutting wood and rev the saw for any length of time. All my oilers put out more than enough to lube the recommended bar sizes, and the only problem I've seen in the shop is improper fit up of the bar. A couple of people have left the spacers in them when they assemble them, and one guy discarded the metal plate on a 152. The one oiler I've replaced was on a 3600?, a smaller saw, covered under warranty although I suspect it had more to do with the vent being clogged; again, a maintenance issue, not a design defect. These saws have some defects and design issues, as all seem to, but for the average Joe Homeowner they stand up well, and the few commercially used products we see they don't have any more problems than any other brand, and fewer than some, including the big two. 
Oregon started the angled hole in their bars to "improve oil flow and reduce clogging". It seems to work for me. I will say I keep my chains fairly tight, and have the fortune not to be running chains on these saws right to the nub of the cutters. If your sprockets and drivers are wore, if the bar groove is worn, if you insist on being a west coast logger with a 1/2" of slack in a 18" bar, or try to run bitumen or 140W gear lube for bar oil I doubt drilling the oiling hole will keep your bar from being clogged up, but its your saw and results may vary. Some people insist that they never have to clean a bar groove, mine usually have some stuff in them and I have a groove cleaner on the depth gauge so I use it when its off the saw. I have seen Husky badged, Stihl badged, Deere badged, Efco badged, Silver Streak badged bars all have the angled hole, I assume Oregon is making them and selling them the paint to put on the bar.
That said, I have also seen the newly painted/stlyed Oregons without the jet style hole, so maybe they are rethinking the concept.


----------



## R2D (Dec 23, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I really doubt its the saw that has the problem; if it is, its not an epidemic. I have had a few Olympics and still do have three, have a Deere 36, 2-52's and a 56 and have seen my share of the rest of the Efco's in the shop. My 480a is nicknamed the Exxon Valdez, as it will leave a slick on the ground if you are not cutting wood and rev the saw for any length of time. All my oilers put out more than enough to lube the recommended bar sizes, and the only problem I've seen in the shop is improper fit up of the bar. A couple of people have left the spacers in them when they assemble them, and one guy discarded the metal plate on a 152. The one oiler I've replaced was on a 3600?, a smaller saw, covered under warranty although I suspect it had more to do with the vent being clogged; again, a maintenance issue, not a design defect. These saws have some defects and design issues, as all seem to, but for the average Joe Homeowner they stand up well, and the few commercially used products we see they don't have any more problems than any other brand, and fewer than some, including the big two.
> Oregon started the angled hole in their bars to "improve oil flow and reduce clogging". It seems to work for me. I will say I keep my chains fairly tight, and have the fortune not to be running chains on these saws right to the nub of the cutters. If your sprockets and drivers are wore, if the bar groove is worn, if you insist on being a west coast logger with a 1/2" of slack in a 18" bar, or try to run bitumen or 140W gear lube for bar oil I doubt drilling the oiling hole will keep your bar from being clogged up, but its your saw and results may vary. Some people insist that they never have to clean a bar groove, mine usually have some stuff in them and I have a groove cleaner on the depth gauge so I use it when its off the saw. I have seen Husky badged, Stihl badged, Deere badged, Efco badged, Silver Streak badged bars all have the angled hole, I assume Oregon is making them and selling them the paint to put on the bar.
> That said, I have also seen the newly painted/stlyed Oregons without the jet style hole, so maybe they are rethinking the concept.



Rephrase my original quote: Maybe the smaller angled Oregon Bar hole is the problem and not the 156 saw. 

My 156 saw is still fairly new, nothing is worn, chain is tight and checked while in use. When compared to my Stihl or my Echo I used to have, the chain seemed much dryer in use.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 23, 2011)

road2damascus said:


> Rephrase my original quote: Maybe the smaller angled Oregon Bar hole is the problem and not the 156 saw.
> 
> My 156 saw is still fairly new, nothing is worn, chain is tight and checked while in use. When compared to my Stihl or my Echo I used to have, the chain seemed much dryer in use.



Is it oiling? Vent clear, under the bar plate? Oiler turned to max, should be adjustable? That is different I think on these, as turning it clockwise increases the flow. If you look, theres an arrow thingy by the adjuster. I would start there, and then see a dealer if you don't think its adequate. Even if you are not the original owner if its under 5 years old.
What bar does the Echo, echo, echo take? If you can swap them?


----------



## R2D (Dec 23, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Is it oiling? Vent clear, under the bar plate? Oiler turned to max, should be adjustable? That is different I think on these, as turning it clockwise increases the flow. If you look, theres an arrow thingy by the adjuster. I would start there, and then see a dealer if you don't think its adequate. Even if you are not the original owner if its under 5 years old.
> What bar does the Echo, echo, echo take? If you can swap them?



Thanks for the PM Jeff. I will be calling you if I need anything. Menard's is the only dealer around me, I think. I did turn the oiler all the way up. It is a 20" bar which I believe is max for this saw. I do clean it after 2-3 tanks. 
The ECHO echo echo echo was out the door a couple weeks after buying this Efco saw. So I cannot swap bars. It was a cs-4400. used 44cc vs new 56cc.....the 56cc won :msp_thumbsup: Didn't need two saws this close in power. 
Bought the Efco new (in box, no fuel through it) from a guy who never used it and let it sit in his garage. The chain seemed much drier when in use then the other saws I had. Then I came across others who agree. I had a Stihl ES bar and older Oregon bar that I compared the Efco Oregon bar to. The hole was smaller. I did widen it with the suggested carbide tip Dremel tool others have been using. It is oiling fine now.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 24, 2011)

road2damascus said:


> Thanks for the PM Jeff. I will be calling you if I need anything. Menard's is the only dealer around me, I think. I did turn the oiler all the way up. It is a 20" bar which I believe is max for this saw. I do clean it after 2-3 tanks.
> The ECHO echo echo echo was out the door a couple weeks after buying this Efco saw. So I cannot swap bars. It was a cs-4400. used 44cc vs new 56cc.....the 56cc won :msp_thumbsup: Didn't need two saws this close in power.
> Bought the Efco new (in box, no fuel through it) from a guy who never used it and let it sit in his garage. The chain seemed much drier when in use then the other saws I had. Then I came across others who agree. I had a Stihl ES bar and older Oregon bar that I compared the Efco Oregon bar to. The hole was smaller. I did widen it with the suggested carbide tip Dremel tool others have been using. It is oiling fine now.



So who sent in the warranty card? Menards is a bad word when I play mechanic, I do shop there some, though.


----------



## R2D (Dec 24, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> So who sent in the warranty card? Menards is a bad word when I play mechanic, I do shop there some, though.



I have the warranty card. Never sent it in. Did not think they would honor it without a store receipt. I would never take it to Menard's.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 24, 2011)

They would know where to send you, to an authorized dealer/service place, and that may be several counties away. Or maybe down the block. I really don't know what the card asks for, they would ask for a dated receipt if the card was never turned in.

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## greg54 (Jan 15, 2012)

*greg 54*

hello slipknot: I have a guy on here says he'll sell me a efco 165 new in box for $350 delivered and see that you have a few efco saws.Have you ever had pull start springs break on any,I heard thats a weak link and it seems what parts you can find are expensive. Flywheel $95.00 etc Thank you and would you buy that saw?? I am really thinking about it, actually wanted a 156 because of weight but after seeing the hp it wont matter.


----------



## cheeves (Jan 15, 2012)

greg54 said:


> hello slipknot: I have a guy on here says he'll sell me a efco 165 new in box for $350 delivered and see that you have a few efco saws.Have you ever had pull start springs break on any,I heard thats a weak link and it seems what parts you can find are expensive. Flywheel $95.00 etc Thank you and would you buy that saw?? I am really thinking about it, actually wanted a 156 because of weight but after seeing the hp it wont matter.


Buy it!!!


----------



## greg54 (Jan 15, 2012)

*greg 54*

So they really are good? I bought a husqvarna 353 over the summer and its 51.7cc but I thought that 165 would be a great bigger saw. And congratulations on beating anorexia, I have too! I am trying to get a hold of that guy he hasnt responded lately last 4 hrs. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 15, 2012)

greg54 said:


> hello slipknot: I have a guy on here says he'll sell me a efco 165 new in box for $350 delivered and see that you have a few efco saws.Have you ever had pull start springs break on any,I heard thats a weak link and it seems what parts you can find are expensive. Flywheel $95.00 etc Thank you and would you buy that saw?? I am really thinking about it, actually wanted a 156 because of weight but after seeing the hp it wont matter.



Thats a good price on a 165. My cost up North is $535. I never had to put a starter spring in any of the Efco I sold that I can recall.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 15, 2012)

greg54 said:


> hello slipknot: I have a guy on here says he'll sell me a efco 165 new in box for $350 delivered and see that you have a few efco saws.Have you ever had pull start springs break on any,I heard thats a weak link and it seems what parts you can find are expensive. Flywheel $95.00 etc Thank you and would you buy that saw?? I am really thinking about it, actually wanted a 156 because of weight but after seeing the hp it wont matter.



Hello, on that 165 new in box....thats an absolute bargain and you should buy it. As far as the starter springs go on efco saws....Ive been running them since 2005 and have yet to break one. In my opinion..the weak point is the on/off switch...thats about it. 

Also fellas...Its WINTER time now....so dont forget to thin your bar oil with a little kerosene. I took a 152 out to day and it wouldnt oil..looked into the oil tank and sure enough the oil was thicker than cold maple syrup.


----------



## greg54 (Jan 16, 2012)

*efco 165*

Hey slipknot the guy got back with me he has 7 of those saws, he is keeping one for himself for parts should anything go wrong with his and the bad NO FACTORY WARRANTY. Would that scare you off? He said thats why he got such a deal. But they are new! 20in factory bar 3/8 chain and I think they are the real 3/8 not that low profile little saw stuff.058 ga Hes a member on arborsite. He told me I want to tell you up front about the no warranty.$350 and chance it or I know I can get an echo cs 600p for $450 to my door but its off ebay, so thats not warranty either, at least thats what echo says when you call them.Those echo 600s really scream too. Thanks for your input Greg


----------



## slipknot (Jan 17, 2012)

greg54 said:


> Hey slipknot the guy got back with me he has 7 of those saws, he is keeping one for himself for parts should anything go wrong with his and the bad NO FACTORY WARRANTY. Would that scare you off? He said thats why he got such a deal. But they are new! 20in factory bar 3/8 chain and I think they are the real 3/8 not that low profile little saw stuff.058 ga Hes a member on arborsite. He told me I want to tell you up front about the no warranty.$350 and chance it or I know I can get an echo cs 600p for $450 to my door but its off ebay, so thats not warranty either, at least thats what echo says when you call them.Those echo 600s really scream too. Thanks for your input Greg



I think im goin to let Stihl Crazy answer this one...he was a dealer and had some major crankcase issues with these saws..i think. With out the warranty I would request that the saw be fired up and tested first.

None of my efcos came with warranty which is ok..because ive never needed it.


----------



## greg54 (Jan 17, 2012)

*greg54*

Thanks and I am steering clear of efco's, like I said I missed an echo cs 600p last night for $400 and thats my fault. Next one on there for around 400-450- is coming to me. Watch that saw on you tube, I have a cs 400 I bought and it is very impressive for 40cc s w/18 in bar, my 353 husqvarna isnt a whole lot more power and its new too. the echo 600 is 13 lbs thats the part I dont like but the power is unreal. Greg54


----------



## greg54 (Jan 17, 2012)

*efco 156 and 152*

Hows that little 152? about like a husqvarna 350 its a plastic case with clamshell engine but still has aluminum under the bottom of engine where it bolts down. Do you use it much? They showed one on youtube a 152 w/500 tanks of fuel thru it and you could wiggle the engine side to side but who knows how it was treated,maybe the bolts were coming loose and noone bothered tightening them up to prevent it. They are both approx 50 cc saws husky 51.7 I think same as 353 but rated .1 less hp cant figure that out either. Some dealer in Chicago has the whole lineup on ebay right now but I'm in ill and would have to pay tax. Actually I think that 152 is rated higher hp than my husky 353. Oh well I am still keeping an eye out for cs 600p echo, I am kicking myself so hard for not clicking the bid button last night. Wife was home! Greg54


----------



## slipknot (Jan 18, 2012)

greg54 said:


> Thanks and I am steering clear of efco's, like I said I missed an echo cs 600p last night for $400 and thats my fault. Next one on there for around 400-450- is coming to me. Watch that saw on you tube, I have a cs 400 I bought and it is very impressive for 40cc s w/18 in bar, my 353 husqvarna isnt a whole lot more power and its new too. the echo 600 is 13 lbs thats the part I dont like but the power is unreal. Greg54



I think i figured it out what moutain lake was refering to....we went from comparing echo 600 to cp400. We all know a efco 152 will smoke the cp400 but im not sure about the 600...what is that a 60cc saw? LOL..id put my efco 152 up against a stock echo 60cc saw..but not a stock 152...they are just a notch above husky 350/353.....I did compare one to a dolmar 5100 long time ago....but wasnt fair as the efco was running .325 and the dolmy was running 3/8 chain. Pretty close...too close to tell them apart without the same B &C


----------



## greg54 (Jan 18, 2012)

*efco performance vs others*

I read so much different bs about 346 vs ms 260/261 who cares they are just 50cc saws my 353 is very strong so far and it doesnt have to run 14,500 to do it. And a husqvarna 350 is a clammshell engine just like efco 152, just watch the video on you tube of that loose engine rocking side to side( who knows maybe the 4 bolts are loose) Yes I saw the hp was great on the efco 152 but its a occassional user all the efcos in the video's are cutting fast almost like the log is balsa wood. I found a shindaiwa 488 w/new chain for $150, looks good so far but havent seen in person, its rated at 3.5hp and its only 49cc but they say they will cut.There is nothing wrong with a clamshell engine,in fact it will never have a chance to suck bar oil from a blown gasket.Besides who wants to keep the same saw forever? Some bozo on ebay has a racing 346xp, he's asking $999.00 get a grip I just want good dependable saws that run good, but echos are just as good a saw as the next brand.I wont pay for stihls name and husqvarna isnt the best either. Its to each his own.My main problem with efco's are parts and no dealers. I'd like to test a 346 and 261 and I could tell you in 1 minute if they are what they are cracked up to be. It would really take a lot to impress me.they both just whistle smooth and cut fast on youtube. but they $500-600 dollars. Stihl crazy said efcos had case issues (cracks,etc) But you dont know if the guy dropped the saw or what.PS the Shindaiwa has two rings also. Its too early to be up Greg54 out


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 18, 2012)

slipknot said:


> Im not trying to be mean...but as far as performance goes...efco's walk all over echo's in about every class. I have a husky 350 with a ported 346 topend that gets smoked by my 952/152 thats also ported. I guess all im saying is...if you think a echo cs-600 is cool....you should run a stock efco 152 or even 147. They are both under $400 and are real screamers stock...a muff mod and woods port and you have one of the most efficient firewood saws out there. There are only 2 saws that i can think of thats currently produced in the 50cc class that could beat the efco in stock form. The stihl ms-261 and husky 346 NE are like $200 more brand new. Like mentioned way back in the beginning of this thread....the 152 in NOT a clam shell design. It is a drop-in engine platform which means the engine is separate from the saw itself. Cool for R/C applications




You got to be kidding same as saying a Efco 152 will run with a 361 Stihl, my stock Echo Cs520 saws cut right with my Efco 156 (Cub Cadet). When you start comparing ported saws everything goes out the window, take a look at Masterminds ported CS520. I'd bet that saw will eat any of yours. I'm putting toegther a John Deere Efco 152 right now and will report on how it cuts compared to my 50 cc Echo saws. I find NOTHING wrong with a good closed port clamshell engine. Easy to work on . Greg, the Efco 152 is not a clam shell engine but is harder to work on than Echo saws, it's how they are put toeghter not what type of engine they are. Also I have a 488 Shindaiwa, no where near the cutting speed of my CS520 saws. Steve


----------



## greg54 (Jan 18, 2012)

*efco 152 on ebay right now has plastic case*

I was looking at efco 152 currently on ebay it is a plastic case so how will the bottom of engine be supported. I think the echo cs 400 is the same but I love that saw(so far) 5 days ago I never heard anything about efco saws.I have never seen one up close or had one apart, husqvarna 350 is the same with the aluminum cover that supports main bearings and supplys a place for engine to bolt down but they're good saws. My only gripe about efco's is no dealers in my area and like stihl crazy (efco dealer) said some of them have case problems. I actually loved the way that 152 looks and its light, I love the 10 lb saws.That guy on ebay selling them wants top dollar because he is a dealer. If you have an echo 50cc saw do you like it? I was really getting serious about the cs 600p but have found a 49cc shindaiwa. I dont know how it looks up close yet but parts are easy to get and reasonable. Whoever said once you get one saw you will get more was right, they are addicting. OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH Greg 54 have a great day tax time is here.


----------



## greg54 (Jan 18, 2012)

*I didnt say that efcos walk all over echos*

Hey mountainlake that wasnt me that was slipknot that said efcos would walk all over echos, look at his equip mostly efco's. I like them all as long as they are about 5lbs including bar with 15 hp and 20 in bar. Wouldnt that be nice. I like echo's cs 600p, want to buy eventually. Hows the 50cc you have? My 353 isnt what I expected and its 51.7cc. It runs good but I am only on my third tank of gas and it keeps getting better. Have a great day and dont cut off any feet or fingers, greg54


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is my advice on buying a saw. Buy the one you "want" most, whether it is saw or brand. For the 5-10 cord per year guy any saw will do. The 2 questions I ask anyone coming into the shop where I work ( I work at a Stihl dealership) are;

1- What is your planned use.
2- What do you really want. 

If you really want brand X but buy brand Y to save a few dollars you will be unhappy with the purchase, the saw and the dealership for selling it to you.

I have turned down sales and sent people to a different dealership because you can tell what people really want.

I like all brands. I found weaknesses in some Efco products because I pushed them past there limits to see how tough they were. Have done the same with every brand I have used, before buying them for my woods crews. Every saw has some short comings.

If you are serious about a saw purchase the dealer should give you a demo, then you will know if the saw is for you. We do it every week.

Bottom line. Find a good dealer. Listen to their advice, and you decide. Its your saw afterall.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 18, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> You got to be kidding same as saying a Efco 152 will run with a 361 Stihl, my stock Echo Cs520 saws cut right with my Efco 156 (Cub Cadet). When you start comparing ported saws everything goes out the window, take a look at Masterminds ported CS520. I'd bet that saw will eat any of yours. I'm putting toegther a John Deere Efco 152 right now and will report on how it cuts compared to my 50 cc Echo saws. I find NOTHING wrong with a good closed port clamshell engine. Easy to work on . Greg, the Efco 152 is not a clam shell engine but is harder to work on than Echo saws, it's how they are put toeghter not what type of engine they are. Also I have a 488 Shindaiwa, no where near the cutting speed of my CS520 saws. Steve



Mountainlake....you confused me...i never said a efco 152 will run with a stihl 361. I did say that the only 2 current production saws in the 50cc class that will outrun a efco 152 is a stihl ms261 and husky 346NE. I do however think my stock efco 156 will run with a stock ms361. As far as my port jobs go...Mastermind's should be faster and I bet your's will be too. You guys are some of the ones i like to learn from as you and him are way more experienced than me. You are right though...should not compare ported saw for ported saw by different porters...im learning port work is like art work. I have a long way to go before id try and compete with ya'll. 

On the other thing i said...when you compare 50cc for 50cc class saw..IMO...I do not believe echo can compete performance wise with efco. They make quality stuff but they put emissions and fuel efficiency before cutting speed. If that offends anyone im sorry...I took mine back to home depot.
Back to that greg??? dude.......if you think that cs-400 is cool..run and efco in the same 40cc class....I mentioned running a 152 also...be about the same money spent for a more powerful/faster cutting machine...if that offends you..ooops my bad again. Why post here asking for opinions if they hurt your feelings. You made mountain lake hurt my feelings and now this thread feels uneasy...lol


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 18, 2012)

greg54 said:


> Hey mountainlake that wasnt me that was slipknot that said efcos would walk all over echos, look at his equip mostly efco's. I like them all as long as they are about 5lbs including bar with 15 hp and 20 in bar. Wouldnt that be nice. I like echo's cs 600p, want to buy eventually. Hows the 50cc you have? My 353 isnt what I expected and its 51.7cc. It runs good but I am only on my third tank of gas and it keeps getting better. Have a great day and dont cut off any feet or fingers, greg54



Greg , sure wasn't blaming you for a comment like slipknot made . Most closed port 50 cc saws are going to be close in cutting speed with the open port ones being quite a bit slower. The Efco 152 is closed port so it should cut good but it's not going to cut as fast as a closed port CS600 or MS361 unless it's ported. Give your 353 a few more tanks and make sure it's not too lean or rich, is the 353 closed or open port? My Rancher 55 open port is real gutlees compared to my Echo CS520 saws. Steve


----------



## greg54 (Jan 18, 2012)

*husvarna 142 40 cc and echo cs 400 400cc both good saws.*



slipknot said:


> Mountainlake.. Just cut wood,buy what you want like stihl crazy said.If you like it buy it if you dont like it dont buy it. Bottom line they are just saws.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 18, 2012)

Greg whoever you are, you have derided Efco's because parts are expensive (the fact very few are needed and they aren't out of line with others doesn't seem to sink in), there aren't any dealers, (Shindaiwia dealers are common??????) and you like Echos, which I believe has been swallowed by Redmax, which was swallowed by the Huskavarna, and which has more plastic per pound of saw than about anything other than Fisher Price.

Doesn't seem you know what you want, guess thats why you are here. Find an Echo or Shinny thread, and ask about them.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2012)

if you want a quality magnesium-cased saw for a price comparable to the big box saws you need to buy used. olympic, efco, echo, poulan, homelite, stihl, husqvarna, plus others i haven't mentioned were well-built and still performing after decades. otherwise, if you want a less-expensive saw you're gonna have to go to a big box. your choice. now you've tested the water, its time to jump in. let us know what you decide.
as far as lack of dealers - big whoop. learn how to fix your own saws. unless you abuse them or run them into the ground most saws don't break down very often. parts are available on AS, after-market dealers, and OEM dealers.


----------



## greg54 (Jan 18, 2012)

*353 I dont know*

I dont know this is my first $400+ husqvarna, I went with 353 as I didnt see the need for 346xp, they're nice but I am not racing anyone. By closed and open port do you mean does it have those metal covers on the cylinder sides? I bought the echo cs 400 I have after trying a friends and was very impressed slipknot also thinks a efco 40cc would be better than echo 40cc. And I have a husqvarna 142 40cc and I'd say the echo has more chugging power.But the husqvarna is about even at the topend. Gotta run


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 18, 2012)

slipknot said:


> Mountainlake....you confused me...i never said a efco 152 will run with a stihl 361. I did say that the only 2 current production saws in the 50cc class that will outrun a efco 152 is a stihl ms261 and husky 346NE. I do however think my stock efco 156 will run with a stock ms361. As far as my port jobs go...Mastermind's should be faster and I bet your's will be too. You guys are some of the ones i like to learn from as you and him are way more experienced than me. You are right though...should not compare ported saw for ported saw by different porters...im learning port work is like art work. I have a long way to go before id try and compete with ya'll.
> 
> On the other thing i said...when you compare 50cc for 50cc class saw..IMO...I do not believe echo can compete performance wise with efco. They make quality stuff but they put emissions and fuel efficiency before cutting speed. If that offends anyone im sorry...I took mine back to home depot.
> Back to that greg??? dude.......if you think that cs-400 is cool..run and efco in the same 40cc class....I mentioned running a 152 also...be about the same money spent for a more powerful/faster cutting machine...if that offends you..ooops my bad again. Why post here asking for opinions if they hurt your feelings. You made mountain lake hurt my feelings and now this thread feels uneasy...lol




I don't have any ported saws over here just muff modded. Yes as Echo saws come they are set lean and have a clogged up muff, taking care of those 2 things they will cut with any saw cc for cc. When I get my 152 Efco toether I'll run it against my CS520, most like will be close but would bet on the Echo which has way bigger ports than the 152. Steve


----------



## slipknot (Jan 18, 2012)

Mountain lake...I thought you were the one that did the deere cs62 a while back? Did I get you mixed up with someone else? I will agree with unplugging the echo...just dont forget to unplug the efco too...I would agree that echo's are more plugged up than efco's...lol.


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 18, 2012)

slipknot said:


> Mountain lake...I thought you were the one that did the deere cs62 a while back? Did I get you mixed up with someone else? I will agree with unplugging the echo...just dont forget to unplug the efco too...I would agree that echo's are more plugged up than efco's...lol.



You are thinking of Mntgun I believe. I don't know about the Echo but the Efco 52 I have had a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 18, 2012)

slipknot said:


> Mountain lake...I thought you were the one that did the deere cs62 a while back? Did I get you mixed up with someone else? I will agree with unplugging the echo...just dont forget to unplug the efco too...I would agree that echo's are more plugged up than efco's...lol.



No, never ported one (yet). I'll open the muff on the 152 same as my 520 then compare. Steve


----------



## slipknot (Jan 18, 2012)

I cant wait to get a hold of one of the new 152 cylinders with removable port covers. It would then be like the husky 350's ease of porting. I guess a 147/947 would work to.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 18, 2012)

I would like to get my hands on the new 152 cyl. The saws that I am geting are still 2009 models.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 24, 2012)

So which one of you turds sniped the efco 947 parts saw out from under me on ebay yesterday at around 6pm.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 24, 2012)

looks like the same guy you sniped. wasn't me.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah i shot at him..think my scopes off a bit!! Ran out of bullets too!! Oh well, not like i needed another one!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 24, 2012)

Was not I. Not looking for one of those.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 3, 2012)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I would like to get my hands on the new 152 cyl. The saws that I am geting are still 2009 models.



Did you ever get ya a new 152 cylinder? Anyone know when the 152 replacement will be in? MT5200 i would presume?


----------



## kosmas (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi friends,
Iam new in forum and this is my first post. Iam searching to buy a new chainsaw. I think the efco 152 is a good choice. I found in good price the oleo mac 952. Can anyone tell me the main differences between the efco 152 and oleo mac 952?
Thanks a lot!!! and hope to get answers!!!


----------



## ECHO-Echo-echo (Mar 26, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Great Smokies (Mar 26, 2012)

kosmas said:


> Hi friends,
> Iam new in forum and this is my first post. Iam searching to buy a new chainsaw. I think the efco 152 is a good choice. I found in good price the oleo mac 952. Can anyone tell me the main differences between the efco 152 and oleo mac 952?
> Thanks a lot!!! and hope to get answers!!!


Check out the parts breakdowns, you will see the common parts. Mainly, the differences are cosmetic.


----------



## kosmas (Mar 27, 2012)

I saw in a last post that there is a difference in cylinder. I downloaded the manuals of both chainsaws, i can see different numbers at a lot of their parts. I would like the opinion of someone who has good knowledge for my question.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't have an Oleomac IPL but the difference in Efco 152 and 952 is basically colors. I would highly recommend a newer model 156. More power and more toward a Pro grade saw than a 152. However, the 152 is an awesome saw for the money.
Shep


----------



## cheeves (Mar 27, 2012)

ncfarmboy said:


> I don't have an Oleomac IPL but the difference in Efco 152 and 952 is basically colors. I would highly recommend a newer model 156. More power and more toward a Pro grade saw than a 152. However, the 152 is an awesome saw for the money.
> Shep


I agree with Shep. I have a 156. Excellent saw! It will definately surprise you! One of my favorite saws. Runs really smooth and plenty of power. Best starting saw I have. 5 year warranty. One of the best deals out there! A real Dark Horse!


----------



## kosmas (Mar 27, 2012)

The 156 is too expensive for me. The 152 is in my budget. I found the oleo mac 952 for 345euro(455$) and the efco 152 for 380euro (500$). If the efco has upgraded parts, i prefer to buy it.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 27, 2012)

Date of manufacture should be on the tag on the back of the saw. The cylinder has been changed over (according to the company, few, if any, have actually been seen here) to the "capped" transfers, where there is a plate or cap on the transfer ports. Last I heard, the 152 will be last in the change to the MT series. I don't know of any significant changes between the 952 and 152, other than maybe the side adjuster for the chain, and color of the saw.


----------



## kosmas (Mar 28, 2012)

What's the date of upgraded chainsaw?


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 28, 2012)

It was a running change. Date of the bulletin was 2-11. There is a serial number break, but if you aren't going with a "newest saw" it matters not. The new cylinder would be provided for spares. Usually when the cylinder goes, its not a warranty deal, (straight gassed, improper tune, etc.) so the customer doesn't want to foot the bill for a rebuild and chooses a new saw. Haven't had any issues with this size Olympic/Oleo-Mac/Efco other than the early electronic ignitions no longer being available, and haven't seen one with the use the original poster has on his.


----------



## kosmas (Mar 29, 2012)

So i must find a chainsaw with CE2011 in order to be the upgraded version.


----------



## kosmas (Mar 31, 2012)

I found the makita DCS52(52cc. 3.3 hp) at the same price with efco 152. What's your opinion for this makita? Efco 152 or makita DCS52 ??? :msp_w00t:


----------



## R2D (Apr 1, 2012)

Just had three hours today with my Efco 156


----------



## kosmas (Apr 9, 2012)

Can anyone answer me in my last question for the efco 152 or makita DCS52???


----------



## neelix (Apr 9, 2012)

kosmas said:


> Can anyone answer me in my last question for the efco 152 or makita DCS52???




I would say go with the saw that has the best dealer/parts support. I own the efco and 2 makita all good saws. No wrong choice here...


----------



## kosmas (Apr 10, 2012)

I have good dealer/parts support in both saws. A dealer told me that the makita it's much much better than efco, tha't why iam asking.


----------



## les-or-more (Apr 10, 2012)

kosmas said:


> I have good dealer/parts support in both saws. A dealer told me that the makita it's much much better than efco, tha't why iam asking.



I own both brands and would be happy with either they are both good saws. You will have to run them and see which one you like the best, sometimes the decision comes down to the nitpicky things and that is a good thing. Its nice that the brands can field a product that is competetive it shows they are listening to what the consumer wants. I know this doesn't help you much, but sometimes you have to pick the one that doesn't clash with your cutting attire:msp_wink:


----------



## kosmas (Apr 19, 2012)

Which model is newer, efco152/oleo mac 952 or makita dcs 520 ?


----------



## Great Smokies (Apr 19, 2012)

kosmas said:


> Which model is newer, efco152/oleo mac 952 or makita dcs 520 ?



152 is updated 952...520 would be the latest I think. 520 is a 'better' saw in that it is metal bodied. I have a 152, great saw. But, I would trade it for the Dolmar (Makita) if chance came up for even swap.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 19, 2012)

Great Smokies said:


> 152 is updated 952...520 would be the latest I think. 520 is a 'better' saw in that it is metal bodied. I have a 152, great saw. But, I would trade it for the Dolmar (Makita) if chance came up for even swap.



I would not, but thats me. Both designs not the latest from their respective makers, but still very good saws.


----------



## kosmas (Apr 20, 2012)

I think dcs52 and dcs520 is the same chainsaw. Are you sure that efco 152 is the updated 952? In which parts is it upgraded?


----------



## slipknot (Jun 17, 2012)

any updates on efco?


----------



## murphysteven (Oct 1, 2012)

*A little off the subject but it is about a 152...*

I am new to the site and need some help...

I recently scored the piston and cylinder on my JD branded Efco 152. I am trying to find a replacement kit but there are hard to come by! I have found the piston kit but I think I need to change out the cylinder too.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 1, 2012)

murphysteven said:


> I am new to the site and need some help...
> 
> I recently scored the piston and cylinder on my JD branded Efco 152. I am trying to find a replacement kit but there are hard to come by! I have found the piston kit but I think I need to change out the cylinder too.



i'm guessing you don't need the "adjust your carb" speech, eh?
also, might have more responses if you take this to the olympic, etc. thread.
however, can you feel the scores in the jug with your fingernail? got pix? of the slug AND the jug?


----------



## murphysteven (Oct 1, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm guessing you don't need the "adjust your carb" speech, eh?
> also, might have more responses if you take this to the olympic, etc. thread.
> however, can you feel the scores in the jug with your fingernail? got pix? of the slug AND the jug?




I'm happy to listen to any and all speeches. I know very little about chainsaws. That said, the carb should have been adjusted correctly as I had the saw tuned up quite recently. I'll try to get some pics but I know I can feel the scores in the piston but I was told by someone who may or may not know what they are talking about that I should just replace the cylinder too.

I've thought about starting out only replacing the piston and seeing where that gets me. Do I run the risk of damaging the new piston if the cylinder does have issues?

What part of NWA are you in Jerry? Small world, I am in Gentry.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

murphysteven said:


> I'm happy to listen to any and all speeches. I know very little about chainsaws. That said, the carb should have been adjusted correctly as I had the saw tuned up quite recently. I'll try to get some pics but I know I can feel the scores in the piston but I was told by someone who may or may not know what they are talking about that I should just replace the cylinder too.
> 
> I've thought about starting out only replacing the piston and seeing where that gets me. Do I run the risk of damaging the new piston if the cylinder does have issues?
> 
> What part of NWA are you in Jerry? Small world, I am in Gentry.



Many times the cylinder can be cleaned up... Get with Jerry... He's pretty good at makin' do with what ya got.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Oct 1, 2012)

You should pull it apart and try to clean it up first and see where that gets you. You'll probably see soon enough if the cyl is going to be usable or not.


----------



## oakcutter (Aug 9, 2013)

Anything new on here? Is the 152 still running?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Aug 11, 2013)

oakcutter said:


> Anything new on here? Is the 152 still running?



Its apart at the moment, trying to get more power out of it. Did a mild port a while back, going deeper this time.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 11, 2013)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Its apart at the moment, trying to get more power out of it. Did a mild port a while back, going deeper this time.



FWIW, they like a lot of compression...
Like 200+...
And they have good volume in the crank case, so can feed some fuel...
Let us know how it turns out...


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Aug 11, 2013)

I got a good torque increase the first time, I want speed this time.
There should be a video of it in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 12, 2013)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I got a good torque increase the first time, I want speed this time.
> There should be a video of it in this thread somewhere.



I think Mastermind was into one of those a while back. He might have some helpful tips on transfer timing to get you what you're looking for.. I think they would benefit from not only more time on the transfers, but a larger carb. Please post vid when done!!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 12, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I think Mastermind was into one of those a while back. He might have some helpful tips on transfer timing to get you what you're looking for.. I think they would benefit from not only more time on the transfers, but a larger carb. Please post vid when done!!!



I think I know who's it was. I like running it, liked it before, but it runs a little better now.

A bigger carb may be in the works. Not much time now.


----------



## grizsaw (Aug 25, 2013)

*New Efco 152 owner*

Well I needed a saw and there were two places I felt comfortable in purchasing; "The Green Store" as my 5 year old calls Menard's and Murdoch's. Sorry Slipknot, but I went with "The Green Store." They had their last 152 with a 20" bar on discontinued/closeout for $320. I was the guy standing in the isle with his droid out doing my usual isle review shopping and came across this thread by Mr. SC Artie. After scanning through the posts and seeing he had run over 400 tanks, I was looking for a 152 box to throw in the cart! They had also had a couple of MT37000 that were being discontinued as well. 

I got the 152 home and had to wrestle with getting the chain on track as they tighten them down solid in the store. I got it on and rolling smooth, gassed'r up, filled it with chain oil, primed, choked and it cranked on the 3rd pull, started on the 4th. Tomorrow I will be out back tear'n up some logs then off to clear some brush logs off a tree row! The free wood easily makes up for the cost of the saw. :msp_thumbsup:

Thanks for this post, I just sit and read page after page and counted my blessings that I happen across this amazing little saw. I could have easily went over to the other store and dropped at least another $100 on a Husqy Rancher, and probably been just as satisfied, but I enjoy knowing that I am part of an elite group of fellas that happen across something special. Thanks again Stihl Crazy!


----------



## FORTYTONE (Dec 3, 2013)

grizsaw said:


> *New Efco 152 owner*
> 
> Well I needed a saw and there were two places I felt comfortable in purchasing; "The Green Store" as my 5 year old calls Menard's and Murdoch's. Sorry Slipknot, but I went with "The Green Store." They had their last 152 with a 20" bar on discontinued/closeout for $320. I was the guy standing in the isle with his droid out doing my usual isle review shopping and came across this thread by Mr. SC Artie. After scanning through the posts and seeing he had run over 400 tanks, I was looking for a 152 box to throw in the cart! They had also had a couple of MT37000 that were being discontinued as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTYTONE (Dec 3, 2013)

Found a 152 at the local "greenstore" closeout for $330. Store display, saw only, missing oil cap and gas cap O ring, no box or papers. Chain tighter than a banjo string, dirty dusty orphaned efco looking for a good home. The last lonely efco for this store. Talked to the manager and he gave me the "store cost" price of $249 plus the governors 7%. Ebayed filler caps from chinsawchain4less for $13. Fired right up....oh happy day. Looks good between my 41Boss and 341Echo. Hope to put it in some wood soon. Best Regards from a new member woodcutting in the hoosier state. Merry Christmas.


----------



## cheeves (Dec 3, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> I think you may be surprised at how good they really are. We've got a year and a half on a 156, hasn't had a single issue. I'd take it over a 310 anyday.
> We've cut a heck of alot of wood with it, hired help has used and abused it and it keeps on going. The recoil spring/starter rope assembly is making a liitle noise when it rewinds, need to take it apart and make sure something (stick/debris) isn't hung up it it. It sips fuel as well, hope it works out. I wouldn't hesitate buying another one for our commercial firewood operation.


I feel the same way you do about the 156 Efco! Mine doesn't get anywhere the use your's does but after 4 years mine runs great!! Not one issue!
It probably is my best starting saw, and I don't have a saw that runs any better! 
If people knew how great a firewood saws these are it would probably outsell the 290!! Just runs and runs! Blow it off, keep the chain sharp, add gas and oil,and cut wood!! Just a great firewood saw!!


----------



## cheeves (Dec 3, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## oakcutter (Jul 2, 2014)

Got a question for all you guys.......I have a 152 and finally got a tach on it. It's running right around 12,000. Could it use a little adjustment or would you guys leave it? I only cut firewood, but I do want it to be running good. So far I couldn't be happier with it though. Great saw.........


----------



## erikvr (Jul 3, 2014)

oakcutter said:


> Got a question for all you guys.......I have a 152 and finally got a tach on it. It's running right around 12,000. Could it use a little adjustment or would you guys leave it? I only cut firewood, but I do want it to be running good. So far I couldn't be happier with it though. Great saw.........


If it's run in then it could be set to 12500 RPM. (+/- 500) . Some prefer a bit richer, I prefer recommended settings.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 4, 2014)

You can find the manual(look for 947-952) here
http://www.efcopower.com/resources/data-sheets

and read on page 6 "max rpm 12500-13000".

7


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 4, 2014)

oakcutter said:


> Got a question for all you guys.......I have a 152 and finally got a tach on it. It's running right around 12,000. Could it use a little adjustment or would you guys leave it? I only cut firewood, but I do want it to be running good. So far I couldn't be happier with it though. Great saw.........





If the saw cleans up/Quits 2 stroking in the cut leave it alone.


----------



## oakcutter (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, I couldn't be happier with this saw. Cut a lot of wood with it. My only complaint is that the throttle is seeming to hang up a little. I saw a post on one of the first pages that said you had to keep it lubed. I lubed everything I could find in there, and it isn't working. Anyone have any tips? Other than that, I am really happy I bought this saw.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2015)

oakcutter said:


> Well, I couldn't be happier with this saw. Cut a lot of wood with it. My only complaint is that the throttle is seeming to hang up a little. I saw a post on one of the first pages that said you had to keep it lubed. I lubed everything I could find in there, and it isn't working. Anyone have any tips? Other than that, I am really happy I bought this saw.


Check the throttle shaft on the carb it's self. Sometimes they don't want to snap back to idle all the way after running full throttle.


----------



## erikvr (Nov 26, 2015)

I have the 947 but the Anti Vibration is far worse then I experience with other saws. Maybe the AV springs can be changed with Husky springs?


947: 5.9 (sx) / 6.9 (dx) m/s

952: 6.1 (sx) / 7.4 (dx) m/s


----------

